# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Your Worst Nightmares

## Super Duck

Hi Dudes and Dudettes,
Ducky here.

What is the scariest nightmare you recall? Post it here.
Please try to keep the posts short, only because this thread will end up being 3 pages long just for 10 or so posts if people are not brief enough.

If it is in you&#39;re DJ and you can&#39;t be bothered to write it down, give us the link and tell us which post it is.

Thanks,
Ducky

----------


## badassbob

I only have the same recurring nightmare where I see the little girl ghost out of FEAR. The weird thing is, she never actually does anything but stand there staring at me - just like she does in the game. I get this horrible feeling of another presence in the room with me and everything goes blury and slow - also like in the game when she appears.


 :Eek:

----------


## Burns

Spiders.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I probably had this dream when I was 8. I was being attacked by a monster in a large room, when I ran out, I was kidnapped by these men in black, who threatened me with guns. I tried to run away, but I reached a balcony of an apartment building, in total darkness. I jumped down and woke up.

----------


## NeAvO

A copy of me running around trying to steal my life. 
Or my friends and family forgetting about me and not knowing who I am.

----------


## Mguy

I use to have nightmares that lasted for years of Oprah Winfrey murdering me. They were scary, but I was a little kid.

----------


## SAS

I&#39;ve had pretty horrific dreams about giant spiders in haunted houses. But the most recent ones have been about me being in The Ring, and in a lot of parts, I have to "find" the deformed twisted body of the dead person, and I know it&#39;s right behind some door, and I have to open it even though I know what&#39;s behind it.

----------


## zoo york is cool

You  ::blue::  
JOKING&#33;  ::laughtillhurts::  
Big, big spiders or other crawling creepy things.

----------


## badassbob

> I use to have nightmares that lasted for years of Oprah Winfrey murdering me. They were scary, but I was a little kid.
> [/b]



Sorry, I don&#39;t want to sound cruel, but that is actually pretty funny.   ::chuckle::   I can see it now, Oprah Winfrey running round the streets on a killing spree.

----------


## Shadow Dreamer

> I&#39;ve had pretty horrific dreams about giant spiders in haunted houses. But the most recent ones have been about me being in The Ring, and in a lot of parts, I have to "find" the deformed twisted body of the dead person, and I know it&#39;s right behind some door, and I have to open it even though I know what&#39;s behind it.
> [/b]



i&#39;ll say this is the scaryiest one most of the others make me laugh except the FEAR one i&#39;ve had nightmare way worst then these

i would post mine up but i cant find it and im too lazy to write it again thier was a party on my street last night and i didn&#39;t get to sleep. so im off........

----------


## Super Duck

Thanks guys

----------


## afraid

I&#39;m all alone and someone&#39;s chasing me, I try to talk to people but it&#39;s like they don&#39;t hear me D: stabba stabba&#33;

----------


## justme

> I use to have nightmares that lasted for years of Oprah Winfrey murdering me. They were scary, but I was a little kid.
> [/b]



I had Oprah in one of my dreams too, only she wasn&#39;t the bad guy. Actually she got shot.   ::?:  





> I&#39;m all alone and someone&#39;s chasing me, I try to talk to people but it&#39;s like they don&#39;t hear me D: stabba stabba&#33;[/b]



I had a dream like that, I was trying to get people to help me but they just ignored me.

----------


## King and God

Altough nightmares are scary, I like them. I find regular dreams to be somewhat boring, but nightmares are always exciting and fun.

I had a pretty nice one a couple of days ago.

A couple of scientists had invented a virus. It was a completely black liquid. They had been using it on humans, causing them to mutate and go on rampage. They looked like the ones from Doom - large monsters with huge mouths and sharp teeths, and the zombie-like ones.

The army were sent and killed the monsters, though. For the time, they were stopped. But after a while, I saw a scientist in a dark room. He had the black liquid virus with him. He used it on himself, causing himself to mutate. Now they were back.

Now I was holding up in a warehouse with approximately 5-6 others. I looked out the windows and saw a horde of monsters. I went for a back door, but there cyborgs were wandering, huge and fearsome. I decided we would build a robot in the warehouse, by using some equipment. We would use it to fight the cyborgs; human flesh can&#39;t do much vs. cyborg steel after all, and no weapons were available. But the cyborgs broke the door and came in, and there the dream ended.

----------


## badassbob

> Altough nightmares are scary, I like them. I find regular dreams to be somewhat boring, but nightmares are always exciting and fun...Now I was holding up in a warehouse with approximately 5-6 others. I looked out the windows and saw a horde of monsters. I went for a back door, but there cyborgs were wandering, huge and fearsome. I decided we would build a robot in the warehouse, by using some equipment. We would use it to fight the cyborgs; human flesh can&#39;t do much vs. cyborg steel after all, and no weapons were available. But the cyborgs broke the door and came in, and there the dream ended.
> [/b]



That doesn&#39;t sound like a nightmare, It sounds like an action movie-mare&#33;

----------


## zoo york is cool

> Spiders.
> [/b]



Yeah, they suck.

----------


## King and God

> That doesn&#39;t sound like a nightmare, It sounds like an action movie-mare&#33;
> [/b]



Heh, yeah. Those monsters looked scary, though.

----------


## Super Duck

I&#39;ve only just realised that I never posted _my_ worst nightmare when I started this thread.

I had a false awakening and I just felt the need to go into my parents&#39; bedroom. I entered it and it was darker than usual. The nightmare was 3rd person and I watched myself walk into the bedroom from inside. I saw that, behing the door, there was this evil goblin/elf thing that (I think) had a jester hat on. Either that or it had red hair in the shape of a carrot. It had a pointy nose that was a little red at the end and it had this halloween "Frankenstein" mask in it&#39;s had.

It leaped out from behind the door and scratched and scraped at my chest with razor sharp nails&#33; I woke up.

----------


## DyerMaker

I once dreamt there was... SNAKES ON A PLANE&#33;&#33;&#33; 

Hm, not really. Actually I had this nightmare last night where I was cutting through someone&#39;s backyard and it had been pouring throughout the whole dream. So the backyard had now turned into a swamp. A couple of small, about three foot alligators started swimming toward me. I knew they couldn&#39;t really kill me or anything but I&#39;d rather not get bitten. I saw two kids come out onto to the porch to watch. They acted as if they were their pets and weren&#39;t scared at all to be near them. I continued climbing through these low tress over the swamp, I saw a large python and a bunch of poisonous snakes just climbing everywhere. One of my friends appeared on the otherside of the swamp pit to see what I was doing. He was bitten pretty quick and I&#39;m pretty sure one got me right when I woke up.

Those are as severe as my nightmares get... Actually, I had reoccuring nightmares about tornados when I was younger. Those were pretty bad they always got the house I was in but no one was ever hurt.

----------


## the real pieman

being grabbed by the face and raised up into the air then having your face crushed by a batmonster, in a cemetary... oh well a month later he did it again then i went lucid and punched him then he exploded with light...he has appeared in some of my more recent dreams, and he has sent his minions against me, including a dark figure, a evil clown, sephiroth and freddy krueger, but now i am stronger and i crushed his minions easily even when sephiroth made billions of copies of himself and they all attacked me at once, i still beat them, so far the score is 2-1 to him, minus the minions, i cant wait for the day that i meet him face to face, and i can fight him properly...its turning into a game now...and i must win...

----------


## italianmonkey

1) scolopenders 
2) attending exams not ready
3) getting lost
4) getting ill
5) quarrelling bad with friends
6) getting late
etc...

... that makes not a lot of difference with what i fear (and sometimes happen) in real life.

classical nightmares usually become "actionmoviemares" and are just fun. even when i don&#39;t get lucid, i&#39;m usually able to run away or smash the baddies anyway.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

cyclops gorilla...hands down

I think I was 8

----------


## Vypus

Back when i was 3 or 4, i had a dream where i was standing in our kitchen.  A hairy spider the size of my head was in a jar, it broke out and jumped at my face.  Thats it, scariest dream i can remember.   :Sad:

----------


## the real pieman

jumping off a cliff and feeling...let me say that again...FEELING all the bones in your body break while still being alive...it was terrifing because it felt so real

having an army of clowns with axes break down your door and trying to kill you....

and the classic...

being forced to go to school while you are on summer holidays...

----------


## Super Duck

> cyclops gorilla...hands down
> 
> I think I was 8
> 
> 
> [/b]



Lol. Nice one Ophe. And cool pic&#33;






> having an army of clowns with axes break down your door and trying to kill you....
> [/b]



Yeah. Clowns suck. With their painted on smiles that make them look happy even when they&#39;re crying.

<--SHUDDER--&#62;

Thanks for your posts everyone

----------


## Distant Light

My worst nightmare which I also think was the most fun was about 5 times I had a nightmare of me playing the roll as Sam Fisher in SPlinter cell. For those who don&#39;t know the game he is basically a guy who sneaks around getting information and all that esponiage type of things. So anyway being in that position is fun and alittle scary at the same time. I remember climbing the fence because I seen a Mercenary (There a big guy with a big guy, in some heavy armor) on the 1st floor so then I got on the 2nd floor and one of them seen me I ran for my life. 

I&#39;ve had many dreams like this sometimes they were close calls and sometimes it was me running for my life. One that I still remember is when I first started that dream I was in the sewers and snuck into this office, so the ending of my dream I was in a car black jeep like an explorer and me and whoever was with me was on a speed chase and some how cars was crashing and blowing up and I got blown out the vehicle. I then thought I was dead but we jumped into the sewer holes but was blocked by some foam stuff so we just sat there hoping not to get caught.

----------


## the real pieman

going to prison is such a bad nightmare, i have it alot, now its got to the point that it stops becoming a nightmare, more of an action dream, heres my most recent one...

i had dream that i was in an army and i was in a troop which was senty ahead, and we found an empty base and me and another person saw an enemy tank...then it cut out for a bit...and i was in prison...my sides prison... and then my celll mate was the person who saw the tanks...so he went to the warden to tell him about the tanks ...i am assuming that the rest of the troop was dead...and he told the warden, and the warden shot him, i was there and he asked me if i had seen anything and i said no...another person was put in my cell and he seriously wanted to get out, so i told him to drop kick the warden in the back of the neck to kill or seriously injure him and to tell the guards that voices told him to do it, then they will send him to a mental institution and while on the bus he can break free, for a joke. he said that was a good idea, so he did it and he told me to help him and to play along, so i punched some guard in the head, and we both ended up on a bus to a mental institution... and he asked me how we were supposed to get out, i told him that i would think of something, so i tried to slip my hands out of my chains discretely it didnt work well and then i saw a nail at the bottom of the seat holding the chair fabric together so i used it to pick my lock then to pick his, so we attacked the guards and the driver.. and we parked somewhere and we escaped and were free...

and i didnt even know that i was lucid, if i realised i was i would have definately made it a nightmare...for them...i would have gone on one hell of a killing spree, darth vader style, i once had a dream that i was darth vader, i killed billions of people...it was so cool...

----------


## AlternateReality

I got chased by a 50 ft praying mantis through a blowup paintball field.
TWICE
the first time it cornered me, and the second time i jumped and landed in the woods next to all the other people who were running.

dramatic reenactment

----------


## badassbob

My "little girl ghost from fear" nightmare has successfully induced two LD&#39;s in the last month or so. Maybe there is some good to come of it? When I have the nightmare, I am starting to recognise the fact that it is the nightmare that I have regularly whenever I have it - which means that I realise that I&#39;m dreaming, which means LD - which means lots of fun&#33;

----------


## Fr0Z3n

Hi all, Im new  :wink2: 

Heres my worst nightmare. (Might be a long text, dunno)

Well Im not sure when it started but I was very young maybe 4-5 (yes I remember that because the first time I dreamed it I was sleeping in my parents room.
The nightmare:

It always began with me waking up (in my dream of course) walking slowly towards my window trying to look out. For some reason I always let off this weird sound, something like a long "rawr", hard to explain. Short after that "rawr" something, someone always pushed me out of the window. Just before I land on the floor I wake up, landing on my bed. A weird thing was, it didnt matter in what room I was sleeping, if parents, friends, aunte or grandma... the nightmare always took place in the room I was sleeping in.
(Sidenote: I couldnt see anyone in the window, not the person who pushed me, neither myself)
I had this nightmare maybe, every second day until I was, not sure, 15-16. After so many years of having this nightmare I meanwhile knew (in my dream) if I did that "rawr" someone would push me out of the window. 
So when I was, lets say 15, I had the usual nightmare again taking place in my bedroom. I slowly went to the window, as I was doing that I thought "wait, if u do that "rawr" again someone will push you out of the window.
So I did that "rawr" but before someone could push me out of the window, I turned around. A beautiful young woman in a red dress, a big neckless, was standing there smiling at me. I decided to smack her a few times in the face, she fell on the floor and I started smacking her again... Since that day I have never ever had that nightmare (her) again.
The weirdest thing of it all is this. A day after that I took the bus to school as usual, one moment I looked to the middle of the bus and was shocked.. there was a woman standing there who looked exactly the same as the woman in my nightmares. I never saw that woman before, in real life that is. And I never saw that woman again in my whole life&#33;
Some wise chinese people say that human beings have 3 demons inside themselfs. Fear, Hate and Anger.
If that is so, which one of them did I defeat?
I think its kinda spooky   :Eek:  

Cya
Greets Chris

----------


## Neruo

Man that girl from F.E.A.R is so hot, who doesn&#39;t like a 15-year-old-girl&#39;s carcass?  Really why did they make her naked and underaged? It makes me feel guity (luckily I guess).

ANYHOW.

Worst dream: Man... I was sleeping at my grandparents house... I dreamt that I was in bed, and this donkey that stood upright just tried to get in to bedroom through the balcony door. It was locked, but that still really scared the hell out of me... 

Scary ass donkey.

----------


## Gez

Anything dreams with zombie invasions, it can be very scary being trapped like in a house or building, but sorta fun at the same time.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Anything dreams with zombie invasions, it can be very scary being trapped like in a house or building, but sorta fun at the same time.
> [/b]



Same here. Used to have zombie nightmares alot, from as far back as I can remember. Not anymore though. Kind of miss the undead, brain sucking bastards.

The other thing that showed up in nightmares, even more often than zombies, was tornados. Started out as one or two at at time. Gradually turned into hundreds of tornados surrounding me. From there they turned into massive miles wide tornadoes. Then a mix of all sizes. Cant remember when exactly but they eventually became &#39;alive&#39; and I always knew they were hunting me. The worst were fire tornadoes. A red or orange spot would appear on the botton of the clouds and a firey tornado would rip down from the sky and come right for me. 

They&#39;re not so bad anymore. Barely dream them. When I do they&#39;re not as terrifying as they used to be. 
Tornadoes. 
 ::roll::  
Why couldn&#39;t I have normal nightmares of clowns and creepy crawlies like everyone else?

----------


## TheNocturnalGent

All of my nightmares involve serpents or large reptiles.. and the strangest thing is im not afraid of them. But it always seems to occur in a familiar place, like a lake i go to inthe summer where there are no crocodiles, but in my dreams theyre huge and when i actually go to swim at the lake i go to, i always think of those dreams before i go in. 

Anouther bad one is when an unseen force (ghost) is following me through a house that i am not familiar to and it jsut keeps throwing me around the room and killing m freinds... not a good time.

Oh yea i have the tornados too...Freinds of mine that ivw talked to about dreams have also had them.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I have alot of tornado dreams as well, and occacionally they&#39;re scary but not too bad

----------


## SKA

Funny. This topic just inspired me to draw a DreamScene from my Nightmare.
Strangely enough my Worst nightmare is also one of my favorite dreams of all time to remember since it was so surreal and intense that it made a big impression on me. I&#39;m such a great subconscious script-writer.  ::wink::  

*The NightMare: Mummy Paranoya*

I was in &#39;&#39;some forest&#39;&#39; with a Girl as my company. She was there as a Friendly/Ally-like presence (DreamGuide?) allthough she had no obvious face and I didn&#39;t know who she was. The Forrest&#39;s green Leafy cover was dense and the Nightly Sky above it was deep blue. We suddenly noticed a Hot airballoon with a balloon shaped after a giant Mummyfied Head. In the Basket were alot of mummyfied men. As the Hot AirBalloon slowly descended towards an open spot in the forrest some 100 meters ahead the Mummyfied men lowered a Rope from their Hot Airballoon&#39;s basket. They began to help themselves down to the ground 1 by 1 and soon a mummyfied men-army stood at the open spot in the forrest. They came Chasing after us and the Girl and I ran Scared and all Adrenalin&#39;D up through the forrest with the mummies running after us FAST. Man what a panicy, speedy rush. It semed like I was running 80 Kilometers per hour through that forrest because everyhing went hazy. I suddenly found that I had lost the Girl that was at my side.
SUDDENLY, as that goes in Dreams, I was sitting in a very tight dungeon cell with the same girl next to me. This time I saw her better. She was slim, had Long, horizontally Red/Black Striped knee socks, a short darkgreen skirt and long brown hair, yet no face. We were both sitting on a bench of stone. Our backs against a stone wall with an eye-height horizontal opening in it; Behind it was a deep darkness. In front of us, right against our feet was another brickwall with also an eye-height horizontal peephole with some bars in front of them. Through them I could only vaguely see bars from other dungeon cells in the shadows.
It was very Claustrophobic to be locked into such a tight cell. Then, suddenly, 2 mummyhands appeared out of the darkness in the peephole behind me and grabbed me at my throat Strangeling me. The Girl next to me was also attacked this way and as I was Gasping for air, with the iron-strong mummy hands crushing my throat, I woke up in shock. 

Yeah it really took a couple of Minutes to settle down from that dream.Man that dream was so Dark and Sinister. I can&#39;t even prescribe the Horrible Dark nature of the Feeling I felt in that Dream, Especially being locked into that 1 meter by 1 meter DungeonCell and suddenly being Grabbed by throat by those inhumainly strong and agressive hands.There&#39;s just no words. The sinister feeling carried over as I awoke leaving me with vivid memory of it all and still quite emotionally disturbed and shocked.

I am seriously going to draw this Dream on a Story Board, Color it with pastels and maybe someone here who&#39;s handy with animantion-programs such as Flash, he or she could help me make a movie of it? A movie of what I dreamt. I remember it very detailed so that&#39;d be as close as I could get to &#39;&#39;video-recording&#39;&#39; my Dream, That wonderfully sinister Nightmare.
Let me know. I&#39;ll draw this Storyboard Tomorrow and I&#39;ll scan it, upload it and post the link in this topic.

----------


## aloysia26

i had a dream once every year for eight years that i woke up and had no ears because an elf had cut them off during the night... same dream.. to the tee.. for eight years

----------


## Lyla

I dreamt I was in my kitchen with my mom and it was a Tuesday and I knew that I had this incurable disease and that I was going to die by Thursday and I was crying my heart out beside my mom - who was chopping onions for a soup - and she was like, "Oh well, c&#39;est la vie"... 

I don&#39;t think I can remember more than 10 nightmares in my whole life...I usually have nice silly dreams  ::content::  .

----------


## Man of Shred

i used to get a  lot of doomsday scenario nightmares. i don&#39;t get them now that i practice DR and lucid dreaming.

 i became lucid in one once. there was an apocalyptic war going and i&#39;m like " goddamit not another dream like this" i became lucid and decided to make the entire universe crunch down and then i made it big bang again. it was FUCKED up&#33;

----------


## Casualtie

here is a link to mine: http://lucidjournal.livejournal.com/#entry_559 

its the only really scary nightmare that i can remember. btw: its probably not that scary to anyone here, but at the time, it was very very scary. i was about 7 or 8.

----------


## Primus7

when i was young... i do not remember the age...
I had this nightmare where a invisable person was going around and stealing children and eating them in a cave... (wtf?)

anywho, i went through the dream, i remember one specific detail... we drived to an airport in a SUV.

Then at the end i was pulled back by it, i just started getting pulled away and i woke up.

----------


## miss_eri

I think the scariest nightmare I had was watching an astronaut fall into this molten lava pit on CNN breaking news. But before he hit the molten lava he tried despretly to hold on to the giant revolving mechanical sprocket. But the sprockets were turning the opposite direction. He was trying to climb up and the large sprockets were turning down. So it was difficult for him to hold on.  :Sad:  He started to wimper and cry as his face melted off and then he finnally fell into the lava.   ::shock::   At the same time while I was sleeping the shuttle was going off (i live here on the space coast) so it was giving off a really low rumbling noise only adding to the nightmare&#39;s effect on me. 

I had a couple of other scary night mares. These freaky renaissance elizabethan people were chasing me with knives in a castle...And another of a giant crab spider hissing at me...but not as scary emotionally as the astronaut one.   ::shock::

----------


## Lord Mustard

I&#39;ve had mabye five nightmares in my life, but I think this one is the worst. It took place when I was mabye 4 or 5, and I think it was inspired by some random CNN clip from the Gulf War (though the war was over when I was 3, so I really have no idea).

There is some airbase in the desert. Some pilot was standing on this ladder leading up to his jet fighter, and he would look at me, give me the thumbs up, and smile.

Yeah, thats it. 

It wasn&#39;t scary in itself, but it was giving off... wrongness. Like, everything about it was wrong in some way, or that it was something horrible that shouldn&#39;t exist. It&#39;s a way worse unpleasentness for me than traditional fear is.

But the catch was I would see this short scene looping whenever I closed my eyes that night. I woke up around midnight with this image in my head, and it wouldn&#39;t stop until I fell asleep out of exhasution at 4:30. I was literally rolling around my bed begging for it to stop, but it wouldn&#39;t. That was the only night in my life that I was afraid to close my eyes.  :Sad:

----------


## miss_eri

> I&#39;ve had mabye five nightmares in my life, but I think this one is the worst. It took place when I was mabye 4 or 5, and I think it was inspired by some random CNN clip from the Gulf War (though the war was over when I was 3, so I really have no idea).
> 
> There is some airbase in the desert. Some pilot was standing on this ladder leading up to his jet fighter, and he would look at me, give me the thumbs up, and smile.
> 
> Yeah, thats it. 
> 
> It wasn&#39;t scary in itself, but it was giving off... wrongness. Like, everything about it was wrong in some way, or that it was something horrible that shouldn&#39;t exist. It&#39;s a way worse unpleasentness for me than traditional fear is.
> 
> But the catch was I would see this short scene looping whenever I closed my eyes that night. I woke up around midnight with this image in my head, and it wouldn&#39;t stop until I fell asleep out of exhasution at 4:30. I was literally rolling around my bed begging for it to stop, but it wouldn&#39;t. That was the only night in my life that I was afraid to close my eyes. 
> [/b]



Wow, that&#39;s exactly how I felt about it my cnn news thing, just that it was so *wrong*. I spent the whole day trying to get that footage out of my head, and to stop crying. Just really weird. Strange how yours only had a simple vision...it&#39;s amazing how much dreams can evoke emotions&#33;

CNN must be evil.   ::evil::  

Team Fox News&#33;   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Gez

Its crazy how something so silly when  you think back on it can literally leave you in tears when you wake up.
This dream probably wont sound scary but for me, uuugh, so freaky.
I was watching a sort of home video of some one filming out of theire window and focusing on a bald man and a tiger in the front garden, apparently this tiger had escaped from the zoo or something like that, the man had his arms outstreched trying to calm down the snarling beast when suddenly, it snapped down its gaping jaws and bit the mans hands off clean, the man ran around in agony for a few seconds, and this is the creepy part, he just suddenly stopped crying and raised his head he stared at the camera with a creepy smile and ran to the window slamming his bloody stump on the window showing al the blood and bone n stuff. ew

----------


## Vex Kitten

Speaking of silly things that were scarey in dreams, my sister was afraid of eyebrows. Anyone with huge eyebrows in a dream would scare her so badly she&#39;d wake up, call down to the bottom bunk and ask if she could sleep on the bottom with me because she had another scarey eyebrow dream. 

 ::?:

----------


## Gez

Is she scared of them in real life?

Btw i remember having one when i was young i remember peering into a shop window and they had loads of diapers displayed when suddenly all the safety pins on them turned into hands&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; and chased me  ::o:

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Is she scared of them in real life?
> 
> Btw i remember having one when i was young i remember peering into a shop window and they had loads of diapers displayed when suddenly all the safety pins on them turned into hands&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; and chased me 
> [/b]




I don&#39;t think she&#39;s afraid of them in real life. Don&#39;t think she&#39;s ever been. She couldn&#39;t even explain what it was about the eyebrows that scared her. They just terrified her and she&#39;d always wake up afraid. 

And in your dream were the diapers clean or soiled? Either way the thought of being hunted by diapers is sort of creepy.

----------


## cachero

I&#39;m being held down, and there is a bright light shining in my eyes, I cannot make out what is in front of me, but all i can hear is backwards nonsensical voices and creepy music. Then my breathing becomes heavy and I start having an asthma attack and die, then i wake up.

----------


## ExoByte

My vision starts blurred, and then focuses. I am on ground and in pain. I am in my school, leaning again a wall or locker. Its hard for me to move. I look at the floor around me, which is covered in blood. I look at my hands, blood is running down my arm. I look to my left. My friend Sarah is on the ground, struggling to get up. A character steps into view and towers over her. In his hand he holds a combat knife. He stares down at her, and thrusts the knife into her neck. Then pulls it out and slashes her stomach. I hear her scream out in pain, fear and mercy. Fear surges through me, as I watch her body become lifeless. Her eyes turn grey. A sinical smile from the character, as he stares at me.

----------


## Patrick

My family and I are driving down a street in my city. It&#39;s very late, probably past midnight. As we approach a junction with traffic lights on the main street, we see a drunk wandering around on the road in front of us. He doesn&#39;t look very &#39;with it&#39;. My dad carefully drives around him, but at the last moment the drunk changes direction and walks into the side of the car, with a horribly sickening thump, and a loud crack. We all look behind us but remarkably he gets up, dazed but unhurt. My dad cheers and we are all relieved he&#39;s ok. We stop at the lights and watch the drunk wandering towards the pavement [sidewalk] and safety, but just before he reaches the curb a white van speeds towards him and smacks him full on, with a really terrifying thud and cracking sound that vibrates through my own body. He is thrown to the pavement and the van drives off. He dazedly sits up. There is bone protruding from his mouth, and blood dripping down his face. His left arm is disgustingly mangled, and his left leg in peices. Flesh and bone litter the ground. He looks at his wounds in bewilderment and distress as he tries to comprehend what has happened... The look on his face was horrible... as if he couldn&#39;t understand why he was messed up and why would someone do that to him? A nearby female on the pavement screams as she sees him. We very quickly drive off and I warn my younger sister not to look behind, for fear of the image haunting her as it has me. I wake up just then and I throw up almost immediately. The dream might not sound so bad, but at the time it was the most terrifying and distressing thing I had ever experienced.

----------


## Flinte

The worst nightmare I have ever had, was a mix beetween all of my sub nightmares. First, I was out in the middle of an endless feild on a road. Then there was a tornado literally chasing me. There were also horrible lizard things chasing me, and a creepy old guy with a shot gun. On top of all of that, there was lightning striking everywhere near me and I had to watch my friends drive away in an indestructable car that can&#39;t be touched. It pretty much just plain sucked.

----------


## Priddo

I&#39;ve only had two nightmares ever, but this one I had at least 3 times.

I was pretty young when I had it so the theme kinda makes sense.

I would be in my room, and hear really loud bang, and I&#39;d run out towards the lounge room (which is right at the front of the house), and as I was about to get there, my mum would run around the corner and we&#39;d stop and she&#39;d ask me "what was that?" I&#39;d tell her I don&#39;t know, and then I&#39;d say it came from out front. So we&#39;d look out the blinds, and I&#39;d see a bunch of the ninjas and shredder from teenage mutant ninja turtles, and they&#39;re all trying to get in, so I&#39;d run to the back and look out and there&#39;d be a whole lot more of them.

Not really scary, but it is when you were still in the single digit for age.

----------


## Bu5hman404

My single worst nightmare severley messed with my head for weeks afterwards.  I refused to sleep for several days, and was paranoid for even longer.

The reason was because during this nightmare I was fully lucid. It started with me false awakening in my bed.  I look at my alarm clock, and where there should be digital time and date there&#39;s and encylopedia-esque definition for the word time.  
This got me lucid (obviously)

Sat at the bottom of my bed is a small imp like figure, reddish in colour. He just looked upthe bed at me and says very simply "you&#39;re mine"

I try to make him dissapear. I&#39;m lucid, nomally this would be simple.  Nothing happens, he just laughs.  He just keeps staring at me and says "nothing will work now".  I try waking up.  Nothing happens.  That&#39;s the point where the fear kicks in, I actually am worried I&#39;ll never be able to wake up.  I flee blindly out of my house, and into the dreamed neighbourhood (different from real but the same in all my dreams) trying to get away from the creature. 

Eventually I get to a station.  I know I&#39;m still being pursued, but I get on a train heading out of town, and the train journey in itself Feels like it&#39;s a journey out of my head and into the real world.  The train reaches full speed and I practically slam into my waking body, with something like the effect you get after the traditional "faling" nightmare, appearing to fall into my bed from a great height.  

I check the clock.  All is real, about 5:30 am.
I turn the light on, it stays that way for the next few days.

----------


## cachero

Just had a horrible nightmare last week. I dreamt i was with my Girlfriend and we had got in a fight so she stormed off. Then i wake up the next morning and the cops come to my door and tell me she was murdered. I had the most disgusting empty feeling, i felt so guilty so lost and afraid. It was horrible.

----------


## Wildman

One of the worst ones I&#39;ve had:
I wake up in a empty, dark room with a corpse lying next to me. In the beginning, I&#39;m female in this dream, and my husbands obviously the psycho behind this. I try to fall asleep again, but another corpse shows up when I open my eyes. For a few moments, it&#39;s like I&#39;m watching myself on a computer, and my cursor is a knife. I desperately try to stab my face with it, in an attempt to commit suicide, but the wounds just close up again.  I go really paranoid and freak out, trying to escape. I end up in a corridor where there&#39;s a large cage, full of corpses stacked inside. I go in it, and suddenly one of the corpses gets up and starts accusing me of having done this to him, of being in on all the killings. He bites a chunk of my hand off, and says he&#39;s tasted my soul and knows that I&#39;m really behind everything. When I eventually woke up, I was pretty freaked.

----------


## pepsi_blue_fan

Blah, some of your guys worest nightmares are sometimes my dreams. I have freakish demonic evil nightmares. I didn&#39;t have any for a while, and don&#39;t want to either. Once I had a nightmare I ws in my hallway just two lights where lighten int he hallway...and someone was saying about some creepy girl being in the darkness of the living room us twalking around waiting for me...everyone was too scared to go into the darkness to look for her to take care of her. There was three dead corpses in the living room, but we chouldn&#39;t see anything. All we saw was once in a while the shape of the girl moving around in the darkness. It was creepy. O_O but thats one of ym better nightmares. The girl had a messed up face like the girl on the exorcist. >_>

----------


## _drowning_in_my_dreams_

Years and years ago... I don&#39;t know what age I was... young... under ten, I had an awful dream. I dreamt I was in the kitchen with my mum. She was cooking. I told her that I loved her, and then the freakiest thing happened. Everything was blue, like I was wearing blue tinted goggles or something. And she picked up an axe from the work-top. I panic, naturally, haul open the back door and bound, terrified, into the garden. She chases after me, a menacing look on her face. I&#39;m crying. I tell her I hate her. She lowers the axe and smiles. She tells me she loves me. I&#39;m releived... so I tell her I love her too. In that instant the picks up the axe again and continues to chase me. This repeats a few times. I woke up just before she killed me.

It&#39;s not suprising I never forgot it.

----------


## person-person

Some of those dreams sound pretty bad.
I have had worse.

Since I can remember, I have had a recurring nightmare.  It scares the shit out of me, so I can&#39;t get up out of bed, or go back to sleep.  I just lie there hearing my heart beating like crazy.
Here it is:

Say it&#39;s about 10 o&#39;clock and im in the living room.  Im about to go to bed so i say goodnight to mum and dad, then walk down the hallway to my room.  Getting there I realise i forgot to get something from the living room, say a book to read or whatever.
So i got back up the hallway to the living room.  When i get there mum and dad are gone, my sister is nowhere and my brother is gone too.
I notice the back door is open, so i go to look outside, its pitch black.  I turn around and the lights are all off.  (by now im pretty freaked)  I go back to the living room (near the kitchen) and i try the light switch, it doesnt work (more freaked out cos by now, i know whats coming next (recurring)).  I look down the hallway and there is a demon, its pure white, pure evil (i can tell).  It slowly comes to me and im frozen.  Im thinking  "the fu**in light switch wont work, oh my god, SHIT its coming"  and i cant do ANYTHING.
As i get scareder it feeds on my fear, getting clearer and all the while i sense it saying: 

 There&#39;s nothing you can do, im coming for you, you&#39;re mine&#33;

The feeling of complete loneliness and isolation is unbearable as well as the helplessness and the FEAR.
And just about then i wake up&#33; (just before it reaches me) And dont fall back to sleep.   The dream it self may vary, eg im in the bathroom and look out the hallway and then the lights go off etc.

Btw, iv had this dream in 3 houses that we&#39;ve moved in.

----------


## 3FLryan

> Some of those dreams sound pretty bad.
> I have had worse.
> 
> Since I can remember, I have had a recurring nightmare.  It scares the shit out of me, so I can&#39;t get up out of bed, or go back to sleep.  I just lie there hearing my heart beating like crazy.
> Here it is:
> 
> Say it&#39;s about 10 o&#39;clock and im in the living room.  Im about to go to bed so i say goodnight to mum and dad, then walk down the hallway to my room.  Getting there I realise i forgot to get something from the living room, say a book to read or whatever.
> So i got back up the hallway to the living room.  When i get there mum and dad are gone, my sister is nowhere and my brother is gone too.
> I notice the back door is open, so i go to look outside, its pitch black.  I turn around and the lights are all off.  (by now im pretty freaked)  I go back to the living room (near the kitchen) and i try the light switch, it doesnt work (more freaked out cos by now, i know whats coming next (recurring)).  I look down the hallway and there is a demon, its pure white, pure evil (i can tell).  It slowly comes to me and im frozen.  Im thinking  "the fu**in light switch wont work, oh my god, SHIT its coming"  and i cant do ANYTHING.
> ...



My nightmares are similar to this.  Some are less intense, involving just some sort of evil monster chasing me, bad things happening in real life situations, but...

Anyone have any nightmares where the imagery and feelings are so terrible they just scream?  Scream and scream, until they wake up?  Like, complete and abject horror so bad that you are reduced to the most terrible state anyone could be in and still be alive...The worst part is, its so horrible that you&#39;re screaming, but nothing is coming out...just silence, you can&#39;t do anything, not even scream, even though you are trying with all your might...but then finally you&#39;re able to force out screams and then you wake up.  This is how some of mine go.  Doesn&#39;t happen often, but often enough.  Had one recently, in fact.

The funny thing is, I appreciate them after its all said and done.

EDIT:  Also, I&#39;m never screaming in real life, only in the dream.

----------


## Gez

> Some of those dreams sound pretty bad.
> I have had worse.
> 
> Since I can remember, I have had a recurring nightmare.  It scares the shit out of me, so I can&#39;t get up out of bed, or go back to sleep.  I just lie there hearing my heart beating like crazy.
> Here it is:
> 
> Say it&#39;s about 10 o&#39;clock and im in the living room.  Im about to go to bed so i say goodnight to mum and dad, then walk down the hallway to my room.  Getting there I realise i forgot to get something from the living room, say a book to read or whatever.
> So i got back up the hallway to the living room.  When i get there mum and dad are gone, my sister is nowhere and my brother is gone too.
> I notice the back door is open, so i go to look outside, its pitch black.  I turn around and the lights are all off.  (by now im pretty freaked)  I go back to the living room (near the kitchen) *and i try the light switch, it doesnt work*  (more freaked out cos by now, i know whats coming next (recurring)).  I look down the hallway and there is a demon, its pure white, pure evil (i can tell).  It slowly comes to me and im frozen.  Im thinking  "the fu**in light switch wont work, oh my god, SHIT its coming"  and i cant do ANYTHING.
> ...




Thats the PERFECT Rc to get lucid.
is you find a light  that doesnt work your dreaming.

----------


## ExoByte

What if the light&#39;s just broken?  :Sad:

----------


## Super Duck

Shit. Last nightI had a dream I saw a phsycopath on the drive way. For no valid reason, I gave him the V-sign and he started shouting death threats to me.

I ended up in a hospital café (even though nobody was ill - we went there for a meal&#33 :wink2:  and I saw the madman walking round.

I was scared shitless cos my parents were leaving for South Africa (in real life and the dream) so I would have no protection.

This phsco is a recurring character in my nightmares. Insane people give me the creeps.

Luckily, this song changes my views on mental patients entirly, for a few minutes. Then I get scared again.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fyXm_9D7s8

----------


## Armageddon_Heaven

The nightmares I had as a kid:
1) Godzilla breaks into my house and eats my sister
2) James Bond blows up my house
3) A Ghost attacks my friend and I in a snowcave
4) Ghastly kills me during Thanksgiving
5) My sister&#39;s boyfriend turns into Missingno (xD Only very recently did I finally make that connection)

The nightmares I&#39;ve had recently:
1) My dog dies - his head is decapitated
2) The world is ending and I can&#39;t stop it


Now that ya think about it, I had more nightmares as a child...

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

Here&#39;s a MOTHER of a string of nightmares, with total vividness&#33; Worst part is the zero lucidity&#33;

I&#39;ve had way oo many dreams about my Grandmother&#39;s Literally HAUNTED house, each time it never ending well.

It starts off with me moon-jumping to my Grandmother&#39;s House out on Six Nations Reservation in Ontario (Quite a feat, as I live so far away)

For those who don&#39;t know Ontario Landscapes, think of the house being on top of a medium sized hill, with smoother hills all around, with the ground around as (perceivably) farmland, broken frequently by forests of Mixed Deciduous and Pine. The house itself has a victorian style, much akin to what you would see in rural america (Red Brick, Wrap-around porch, etc.)
It was early Spring, and the ground still had a blanket of white frost.
        When I get to the house (I had not been there for ages) I realized that many things were done to the house (Renovations). I spotted a fathoms-deep pool, and a new deck. 

I go into the house (I didn&#39;t realize that there were new owners) and I hear tell that there&#39;s a Paranormal Investigation going on in there. I see a bunch of guys there with all sorts of odd equipment, including a Thermal Dynamic Scope, Infra-red Cameras, Monitor Cameras in every room of the house (These are important&#33 :wink2:  Thermometers, Barometers, and somebody with an EMP Field Detector. The guy with the EMP detector puts it in "Test" mode and it emits a sharp beep.

A main point of interest was that the cellar causeway was frozen over, and was impassable (The owners stated it was a central for paranormal activity in the summer) I used to be afraid of that basement a lot when I was a kid.

All the while, nothing really happens, other than a chair that moved in the corner of the living room (Which scared me somewhat), but I was at ease, at least.
After a night of thorough searching (I cannot recall that part, as it was sort of a "Later on" sort of thing), nothing was to be seen. The investigators decide to get some pizza, and they leave with the owners.
I wanting to come as well, was told to "Hold down the fort" and make sure nobody breaks in. I was really scared, so I secretly grabbed the Breech Loader (Shotgun) that was in the house for as long as I can remember (My brother and I knew, but we weren&#39;t keen on letting the parents know that&#33 :wink2:  and cock it. It sounded loaded. Good. I grab the box of slugs beside it just in case.


With me all alone in the house, I decide to start walking to the kitchen to wave goodbye to them as they pulled out of the long driveway. As I saw them leave, I saw one of the thermometers start to rise, and I heard a dripping behind me. That&#39;s when I noticed a truly horrific thing in the reflection of the window:

An old woman walked THROUGH the frozen cellar door and up the adjacent staircase that led to the upstairs area. I remember a chill up my spine, and a loud "DUN&#33;" type sound effect playing.

At that point I hear from the living room the EMP Field Detector Emitting the same sharp beep. I rush to it, when I get in the room, every instrument is flying off their scales. The lights begin to flicker violently. I hear a faint screaming coming from upstairs. The video cameras, each and every one, show a picture of an elderly couple.

They look terribly similar to Grant Wood&#39;s Famous Farmer and Wife painting, except they are older, their skin is zombie-like, sallow, and their eyes are nothing more than black voids. I hear a hollow sounding music playing all around he house, similar to what one would hear in DOOM3 or something akin to it.

I will draw a picture of them later.

The video screen now flickers back to the basement door. It is no longer frozen, it is in fact ajar, with inky blackness leading downwards. The screen beckons me to go there. I load my Breech Loader&#39;s other barrel and head downstairs, scared out of my life. I pick up a flashlight, and head off for the basement.

I find that the basement is still as scary as before, but there&#39;s furniture down there, as though somebpdy wanted it to be a rec room (Hard when you have flagstone flooring) As soon as I enter the main room, the flashlight goes dead.

All chaos breaks out, and I hear loud crashes and clanks in the night. I fire off my shotgun to see if I can see what&#39;s going on by the muzzle flash. The furniture is being moved by some force, and it&#39;s doing a very scary job in doing so. I fire off many more rounds, but the bullets are blanks&#33;&#33;

All of a sudden, all the noise and scaryness just stops. The lights still flicker, and blood drips from my face. I realize I&#39;ve been slashed by a Lamp&#39;s Power cord. I drop my gun (it being useless) and head upstairs to mop up. The kitchen sinkwater is stagnant, so I go upstairs to wash my face off. I notice several presences in the  shadows...

As I make for the upstairs bathroom, I notice the light is still on, and there&#39;s none other on upstairs. This bathroom is at the end of the hallway, and the mirror faces the corridor. I start fixing my face.

The two zombie-like farmers slide into the doorway from the right, and I remember spitting out a blue liquid in surprise.

I wake up, and my heart is pumping.

I have yet to look in a mirror that shows a lot behind me now.

There SHOULD be an attachment depicting what they looked like.

[edit]: Resizing images sucks, hahaha

----------


## Super Duck

Duckman Drake is the greatest character ever, except Calamari.

"Someone&#39;s pinched me&#39; winkles&#33;" - Calamari, Timesplitters 3: Future Perfect.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

I heartily Agree.

----------


## Nintendofreak

I had one of the scariest dreams in my life no more than 2 months ago.  I don&#39;t remember any details at all, I just remember that I was slowly losing my mind.  I was both losing control of my body and literally going insane at the same time.  The worst part was I could do nothing about it, I could feel my control and sanity slipping away from me.

When I thought about it the next day it reminded me of Edgar Allen Poe.  I wish I remembered more details, but I do know that I was in terror.  It doesn&#39;t seem very scary now, I enjoy talking about it, but it was pure terror when I was in the dream.

----------


## Gez

Wow Duckman theat genuinly sounds creepy, aaah you better not give me nightmares now :0

----------


## BrotherDown

Zombies took over the world and it was just me and my friend left. It just so happened to be a really long, vivid dream too.

----------


## SweetMadness

Zombies? Ha&#33; Those are my good dreams when I get to slaughter em all with machetes, lawnmowers, scythe, and other objects. ^_^

But I have two nightmares that creep me out to this day.

<div align="center">The Padded Room</div>
Well it started with me standing in the middle of a dark, bloody, padded room. I look around and say "What the hell? How&#39;d I get here?" Then I got that feeling that something was coming so I started to panic. Banging on the walls looking for a door but to no avail. Anyway I felt as if someone was behind me so I turn around slowly. There&#39;s a ghost of this lil kid on the other side of the room. I began to relax because I don&#39;t fear ghosts (Seen a few in real life). But then there was two, then four, then eight, until they filled up most of the room and I was surrounded. By now I knew something was wrong for they were all looking at me evilly. I walk into the center of the room looking around at all of em. There was old people, teenagers, and even babies.

Out of nowhere one charged me and went right through me. Then all of them in pairs of two, three, and even fours started going through me in every angle. I tried to scream but it wouldn&#39;t come out. Then when they all went through me I fell to my knees panting. It didn&#39;t hurt but it felt like I was being torn apart. How that works, don&#39;t ask. I still felt their presence behind be so I turn around still on the floor. All of them were above me looking down at me. I&#39;m freaking out but I couldn&#39;t even move. They all began to fly around the room circling me then they all charged me and I felt the impact of them all going in me. I woke up right then sweating and breathing hard. I was paranoid for the rest of the day .__.

Okay I&#39;m freaking out nows. I&#39;ll type the second one later.

----------


## N

well,I&#39;m sure my scariest nightmare was this morning
I was having LDs ...in every one  of them I met scary people "I doubt they&#39;re human" ...anyway they tried to kill me so I killed one of them "this is the first time I&#39;ve killed a DC&#33;&#33;" I felt bad..and surprise he return again so ,I run there was that door when I opened I couldn&#39;t get through&#33;&#33;&#33;..then the dream changed and I found some man in the dark&#33;&#33; when I started walking forward to the light he tried to kill me as well&#33;&#33; he had a spooky face like vampire&#33; ...anyway I&#39;ve spent all LDs running and I really was   ::blue::  ..eventually I woke up my self cause i couldn&#39;t stand it anymore   ::|:

----------


## Gez

OOOOOOf LOVE zombie dreams, my favourite.
I remember having loads in a row one week...awesome.

----------


## BrotherDown

awesome?&#33; were they friendly zombies then? because the zombies in my dreams were trying to eat us.

----------


## Gez

Yeah of course they are scary, but  i find the situation fun, really gets my adrenhalin pumping.

----------


## SweetMadness

> awesome?&#33; were they friendly zombies then? because the zombies in my dreams were trying to eat us.
> [/b]



Well yeah, hence the point of destroying them. I guess I&#39;m somewhat lucid in my zombie dreams because I can make any weapon I choose. I even killed a zombie with a plastic spork. XD 

Anyway second dream.
I was in a hospital and right off the back I can feel something was wrong. Walking down a corridor and to the room where someone I knew lie wasn&#39;t fun. The closer I got the more the feeling of grief and sorrow grew. I slowly grabbed the knob of the door, turned it, then opened the door very slowly peeking in while doing so. Within it was my boyfriend (Well at least he looked like my real world guyfriend) laying on the bed. He was bloody, had a lot of hoses and wires coming out of him and into machines that were keeping him alive, and he was barely awake and obviously in pain. I didn&#39;t even move for the longest time. It was sinking into me that the one I love was dying and I didn&#39;t know why.

After what seemed an eternity of looking at him, he turned his head and looked at me. He smirked very slightly at me then moved his finger as if telling me to "come closer". Oddly enough it&#39;s like I could read his thoughts because even though he didn&#39;t say it, his voice rang in my head. I walked over to his bedside and sat on a stool next to him trying my hardest to smile for him, but I couldn&#39;t. He said in my mind "It&#39;s okay hun," then layed his hand on my own. I looked down and began to cry saying "I&#39;m so sorry" like I had something to do with this, but I still didn&#39;t know why. He tried to speak for real but it just came out like a painful moan but I heard "I... L-L.." I stopped him by saying "Shh... I-I love you too." He smiled and told me in my mind "It&#39;s time for me to go hun." I layed on his chest and cried and kept saying "Please don&#39;t go... Please." He stroked my hair and he sang softly and out loud somehow some lyrics from a song both him and I love (Tell me what song it is and you win a cookie) , "It won&#39;t be long, we&#39;ll meet again... Your memory is never passing." I look at him and smile at him with tears in my eyes and sang the second part, "It wont be long we&#39;ll meet again... My love for you is everlasting." He smiled, nodded, then laid back on his pillow. I heard the machine next to me flatline. 

I woke up and immediatly checked on him. Thankfully he was alright. You may not consider that a nightmare but to me, that&#39;s the worse it can ever get.

----------


## Gez

Rose Of Sharyn - killswitch engage

:] Cookie?

----------


## SweetMadness

> Rose Of Sharyn - killswitch engage
> 
> :] Cookie?
> [/b]




There you go.

Ontopic: Anyone else have nightmares like mine? Because so far I find mine pretty much unique.

----------


## Elwood

> My vision starts blurred, and then focuses. I am on ground and in pain. I am in my school, leaning again a wall or locker. Its hard for me to move. I look at the floor around me, which is covered in blood. I look at my hands, blood is running down my arm. I look to my left. My friend Sarah is on the ground, struggling to get up. A character steps into view and towers over her. In his hand he holds a combat knife. He stares down at her, and thrusts the knife into her neck. Then pulls it out and slashes her stomach. I hear her scream out in pain, fear and mercy. Fear surges through me, as I watch her body become lifeless. Her eyes turn grey. A sinical smile from the character, as he stares at me.
> [/b]




Damn&#33; thats brutal&#33;&#33;

----------


## BrotherDown

> Ontopic: Anyone else have nightmares like mine? Because so far I find mine pretty much unique.
> [/b]



Your nightmares seem a lot deeper and have a lot more emotion attached to them.  I hate the emotional dreams because you wake up with them affecting you. My nightmares are more like cheap horror movies, where something scarey pops out out of the dark.

----------


## SweetMadness

Damn emotions. I had another nightmare last night. I didn&#39;t wake up freaked but it does creep me out.

I was walking on this stretch of sidewalk that was lain in a vast green field with a deep blue sky. No civilization, plants, trees, or even clouds could be seen within the horizon. I&#39;m looking around still walking thinking about where this path goes until I hit a forked pathway. Looked to the left and looked to the right. Both looked exactly like the path I was on so I was stumped. Which one went where? I thought until I saw a bright light shine down in front of me. I look up and there was no sun just a white figure descending slowly from the sky. I back up and let it land on the ground. It was an angel. I hardly reacted to it I just kinda looked at him until he spoke to me. He pointed to the right "This path is the same path you tread now but leads to a place most beautiful." He pointed to the left "This path is very dangerous and leads to a destination most grim. Many choose this path only to be met with a cruel fate at the end. Choose my child." He vanished into thin air. I have no idea why I did this but I took the left path without a second thought. Not creepeh yet? You&#39;ll see.

As soon as my foot hit the first brick of the path, the sky turned into a pitch black with an ominous red glow amongst it. Dead trees sprang from the ground and the grass turned into charred ashes. Graves. Graves everywhere popped out from the ground and turned toward me. I turn around to go back but the path behind me... It was gone. It was like I stood on a completely new path and the other never existed. I sighed and looked down at the new, blood caked path. Slowly I press on very paranoid and looking around until I see something in one of the trees. I left the path and approached it very cautiously. I get to it and it was a body. It looked like it didn&#39;t have any bones so it hang limply on the tree face down. I bend down a lil to look at it&#39;s face but as I did it&#39;s head flung up and looked at me while releasing a high pitch scream that bore into my mind and made my ears bleed. I fell back holding my ears until the screaming seized. I felt the blood dripping between my fingers and down my arms. I look up at it again letting go of my ears. It had no eyes and its mouth seemed like a rag doll&#39;s. It was pleading in a voice that was obviously in pain "Help me&#33;". I get up quickly and rush back to the path, but the path was gone. Suddenly hands started coming out of the ground grabbing my arms and feet pulling me down. I break free of them and just run till another arm grabs my ankle and I fall into the ash on the ground. I turn around and see that a drove of bodies were crawling at me pleading "Help me&#33;" I get up and run again for the longest time until I look back. Nothing was there. No bodies. Only the trees and the ash ridden ground. 

The path lay before me again. I immediately run down it hoping to get out of this place. I finally reach a door. A huge red door with a strange pattern on it. I reach for the handle but before I grabbed it the door opened slowly. I wait till it opened all the way then looked inside. All I saw was a blinding light until a lil black blur was in the distance. I squint and try to figure out what it was until BAM&#33; A long, green, serrated spike came out of the door and stabbed me in the gut. Woke up. :]

----------


## EvilTemplar

The scariest dream i had was i was on the ship from the Alien movies and i was scared so i ran into the bathroom and hid inside a stall, i was facing towards the closed door of the stall and then behind me the Alien from the movies comes out of the toilet except he turned huge and he started shredding the flesh off my back, i thought i could actually feel it&#33;   :Sad:

----------


## Elixer

Admittedly, anything with a midget in it scares me to the point where I can&#39;t sleep for 2 nights...

----------


## Goldney

A while ago I had a dream/nightmare where I was in a forest and a dinosaur was chasing me and I would have to escape it but it always caught me and then the dream would restart again. I also had a dream where my mum died but that was really sad. What&#39;s worse is I can remember the feeling really vividly...

I think that&#39;s almost worse than scary dreams because it&#39;s so much more real and inevitable. When you wake up from weird scary dreams you know they&#39;re not real and so have nothing to fear.

----------


## blindfold_off

I have dreams about zombies every once in a while. It involves me in my home trying to stayt alive. I wake up scared as hell.

----------


## someweirdsin

One of my worst nightmares - 

Me and my little sister are locked in a clean white room.  We are both about to be executed and there is no possible way of escape.  My sister gets executed first.  They put a pair of large headphones on her that emit a piercing tone that is so loud in shatters her insides and causes her to haemorage (sorry i cant spell) and she vomits blood violently.  Basically she is tortured very very slowly and painfully right in front of me and there is nothing i can do.  

While she is still be violently ill and crying for my help they put the headphones on me and i hear this piercing noise that shatters my insides and i start being violently ill, all the time trying to hold my sister but i get too sick and everything goes blurry and i dont know if my sister is alive or not and then i woke up.  

I woke up feeling very sick.  I think the worst nightmares are when you´re sick and your head gets twisted and feverish.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

I&#39;ve had this nightmare twice so far.

I&#39;m in my living room with Angelhorns (a new member who lives 2 min. away from me. [BFFs]), and a guy that I&#39;ve never seen before in my life. (He&#39;s in both dreams, and with input from some other members, I&#39;m thinking he&#39;s my DG.) He&#39;s sitting on my recliner, and Angelhorns and I are sitting on my couch, watching the dude play Kingdom Hearts. (The 2nd time I had this nightmare, it was KH2) All of a sudden, THE strangest noise comes out of the closet next to my bathroom. Think of the sounds of The Grudge AND The Ring combined... times 20. Then the door shoots open, and a HUGE black swirl of Heartless come flying out trying to kill me and Angelhorns&#33;&#33; My supososed DG comes to the rescue, because as he battles the Heartless in the game, the Heartless that are attacking start to dissapear. After a while, they&#39;ve all been beaten, and after 10 or 20 seconds of trying to calm down, I woke up, trying to catch my breath. 

That dream always leaves me dissoriented the entire day cause that&#39;s the only thing I&#39;ll be able to thing about...





> I think the worst nightmares are when you´re sick and your head gets twisted and feverish.[/b]



I love fever dreams. For me, that&#39;s when I&#39;ll have alot of very vivid and very wierd dreams.   ::content::

----------


## Aesir

> One of my worst nightmares - 
> 
> Me and my little sister are locked in a clean white room.  We are both about to be executed and there is no possible way of escape.  My sister gets executed first.  They put a pair of large headphones on her that emit a piercing tone that is so loud in shatters her insides and causes her to haemorage (sorry i cant spell) and she vomits blood violently.  Basically she is tortured very very slowly and painfully right in front of me and there is nothing i can do.  
> 
> While she is still be violently ill and crying for my help they put the headphones on me and i hear this piercing noise that shatters my insides and i start being violently ill, all the time trying to hold my sister but i get too sick and everything goes blurry and i dont know if my sister is alive or not and then i woke up.  
> 
> I woke up feeling very sick.  I think the worst nightmares are when you´re sick and your head gets twisted and feverish.
> [/b]




Gah.  That&#39;s, uhh, one of the worst I&#39;ve heard of.

I don&#39;t happen to have many nightmares, but that&#39;s just due to my recall slipping lately.

----------


## someweirdsin

Yeah it was pretty horrible.  I dont often have nightmares and these days when i do its usually a great tool to become lucid.  This was a when i was a bit younger.  I dont watch horror movies or gore this dream was pretty much just an unprovoked creation of my own mind.  

Yeah fever dreams can be so vivid.  I got really sick a few months ago and kept having repeated false awakenings and kept seeing the shadows of some little gremlins running around the house and under the couch.  It became a joke to everyone that came over, we always warned them about the gremlins. hehe.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

I don&#39;t have many nightmares either, but I&#39;ve never thought of them as a tool to lucidity...

Shows how much I know...

----------


## Dallian

Someweirdsin, I know what you mean; I&#39;ll get dreams like that, and I don&#39;t watch TV at all (the last thing I saw was the ball drop for New Years, and before that, I can&#39;t ever remember what), and hardly ever watch movies. I&#39;ll have dreams like that too. 

I once had a dream that I was in a valley at the edge of some woods,  training with some guy with knives; he was teaching me how to throw them and fight with them. They were weird shaped, almost like boomerangs, but more knife-like. You could throw them and they would come back to you, if you did it right, but they could also be used like a knife in hand-to-hand. He left me to practice alone, when this girl walked to me. She was in all black, with curly red hair; probably one of the most beautiful girls I&#39;ve seen. She smiled at me, then started attacking, and we fought for what seemed like forever. Blood flowed as we each cut and hit each other (she had the same weapon as I did) until I really thought she was going to kill me. Somehow I was able to get behind her and slash her throat, and she fell to the ground. The first thing I noticed was that there was very little blood coming from the wound, so I leaned down to check. As I was doing so, it was almost like another me was telling me not to, because she would kill me. Well, she tried; apparently I had missed or something, and we fought again. Finally, I had her forced to the ground on her back, and using her own blade, I stabbed her over and over again in her throat to make sure she was dead. When I stood up, I was covered in blood, and when I looked down at her, it was Me staring up with dead eyes. 

I have many many "nightmares," but for some reason I really like them. It&#39;s more interesting than normal dreams. I did dream something that I really didn&#39;t like a week ago - the first time in a couple years: basically I was kidnapped, raped, beaten, and raped again. I woke up feeling horrible (even crying) and couldn&#39;t shake the disgusting feeling all day. It really threw me into a depression. Thankfully, I dreamed well again that night and felt better.

----------


## Infraredkelp

badassbob&#39;s signature is gonna give me nightmares   ::?:

----------


## King and God

This one was pretty scary, but also very exciting at the same time. Had it in December.

A zombie outbreak had occured, and I was in a city, divided by a river, with relatively few zombies and many humans on the side I was on. At first I thought I had nothing to fear, as no zombies were in sight, but as I kept walking, a human attempted to run me over with his car for no partipicular reason, as there were little order due to the outbreak.

I ran away from the car, barely making it, and now attempted to get to high ground, where he would not be able running me over. But as I crossed a street, another driver, driving a taxi, starting following me, trying to run me over. Now a cop had also joined the pursuit trying to catch me. I now managed to reach a group of thin trees, where I climbed up to seek protection from the cars, but they kept ramming the trees down, forcing me to jump from one tree to another like an ape.

After a while, I saw the taxi driver had jumped out of the car in the small group of trees. Pissed as I was, I immediately jumped down to kill the fucker. After a short fight, I had won and was about to break his neck, but the cop intervened, armed with a gun. I used the taxi-driver as a human shield, while I ran into an abandoned bunker, or so I thought...

As I got into the bunker, I found it was a dead-end. I would have to wait until the cop was gone, or until he got in so I could disarm & kill him, or I would be shot as fast as I left the bunker. But now I had other problems to think of: three flesh eating zombies were in the bunker, and I had to kill them quick, before I got cornered by them.

To my fortune, I found a pistol with two bullets and an axe in the bunker. I shot the two first zombies in their heads, threw the pistol away, then I struck the last down using the axe. Altough I had gotten rid of the zombies, I had to worry about the cop trying to kill me. But luck helped me again: I found a secret entrance, and went into it.

In there I found a room with people welcoming me. They helped me to hide from the cop and treated me with respect. I stayed there for a while, but I decided to leave eventually with my father, who I found there, to meet some family members & friends of mine on the other side of the river. As I left the safety, multiple cops started chasing me. Apparently the cop chasing me at first had convinced the rest of the police force to hunt me down.

This time I had no fear of being run over by police cars, or shot easily, as I had found a car of my own to use for the escape. After a car chase, me and my dad reached a port, where we pushed down two police officers, took a fast boat, then travelled over a river to the other side of the town.

Having reached the other side of the town, I didn&#39;t see many zombies at first. We reached a house and met the family members and friends as planned, but now zombies appeared in hordes, catching us off-guard. We fought savagely to stay alive, using whatever we could find as weapons. I personally used a screwdriver and struck it through a zombie&#39;s head, causing it to die.

Since the house had been overrun by zombies, we fled it, but we discovered it wasn&#39;t safe outside either; it was crawling of zombies everywhere. It seemed as surviving would be a tough task, with hordes of zombies on this side, and cops armed to the teeth on the other.


There the dream ended, unfortunately. It was quite an adventure, which I enjoyed every second of, despite the fear of death in it.

----------


## Dallian

That&#39;s awesome. Do you  have zombie dreams often?

----------


## King and God

Yeah, it was awesome. and unfortunately I don&#39;t have zombie dreams often.

----------


## Dallian

I have never had a zombie dream. I&#39;m not sure if that is good or bad.... I do kill DC&#39;s almost everytime I dream though.

----------


## King and God

They are good if you like excitement, and don&#39;t mind fear too much. A good way to have one would be to watch a zombie movie right before you fall asleep, or better yet, as you fall asleep.

----------


## Oz91

The worst dream for me consisted of Spiders, they would chase me and be faster then me, so you&#39;d have me running down a hallway with billions of spiders that can eat me alive,  i was young at the time but thinking about the dream still scares me to death.

----------


## slimslowslider

Woah&#33;  Some freaky people here...
 :smiley:  

Apart from the usual demons and stuff (see my journal - beware, they are loooong) my worst nightmares are that I&#39;ve killed someone - its a recurring theme that I&#39;ve probably had ten or so times.  I&#39;ve never actually witnessed the killing, I just have a body or bodies to hide.  There&#39;s usually no time because the person is already being missed.  I hide it in various ways, usually involving black plastic bin liners.  Its always hasty - like under a pile of boxes in an attic or in a shallow grave in the garden.  Then the corpse starts rotting and stinking, and the bags start leaking...  So I know I have to move it, but I usually wake up from here as I can&#39;t face it.  The really bad bit is this awful feeling of guilt, plus of course the fear of getting caught and facing a life in prison.  But its the guilt - my life and theirs destroyed forever, no going back.  Such a relief to wake up - as I get my life back&#33;

I think the reason I have these dreams is that as a youth I was arrested on suspicion of a double shotgun murder while I was on holiday with friends in Wales.  They did the whole good cop / bad cop thing - I was there for hours.  The good cop would be asking detailed questions about times and places, then all of sudden the bad cop would slam his fist on the table and shout into my face "You shot Mr and Mrs Dixon didn&#39;t you&#33;?" over and over the same questions the same accusations.  I thought they were going to frame me, as the only description they had to go on, looked just like me.  I was too afraid to ask for a lawyer as I thought they would then assume I was guilty.     :Sad:

----------


## joey11223

Well i logged on ( been 11months since i have, totally forgot about site  :Sad:  ) and i just love talking about nightmares and so, here goes:

I write down all my nightmares, i haven&#39;t had any for a few years( 16 now) but i used to have loads as a kid( doctors said it was something to do with being premature( 10 weeks) and being in an incubator for so long( subconsious fear of being isolated in later life):

These are just some random ones:

1. Attack of the twisted wolfs ( age 9):

It began in my classroom at school, it seemed quite normal and so it didn&#39;t seem like a dream at the time. We were all doing our work when a loud alarm suddenly went off. All the kids in the class hid beneath tables and stuff, i hid under a desk in the corner. The classroom door creaks open and six tiny wolfs come in( by tiny i mean like 20cm long and about 10cm at heighest point from ground&#33 :wink2: . They start attacking kids in my class with incredible strength, they started dragging kids out of the classroom like they weighed nothing. They actually ignored me totally but it was still very scary that i had to watch.

2. Evil( age 12):

I was in my secondary school in a long corridor. It was slightly darker then it would be usually, i was the only one there and it was completly silent.

I felt that something was very wrong( by this age i had an instinct that i was having a nightmare though it was like i couldn&#39;t change anything, i had control of my body in a way but it was like i went into a dark room even though i knew something horrible would happen).

I started walking down the corridor and went into a classroom on my left. It was pretty normal apart from some blood on the small wooden lockers. I went up to one and opened it, inside was a severed head with no eyes. I ran out of the room and back into the corridor. Half way down the corridor i discoved that i was at a junction( this isnt how my school is), there was another corridor crossing this one and so i could go forward, left or right. At the end of the left and right corridors were large closets. I went left to the end and opened it. Inside was a dead girl hanging, suddenly she came at me fast, hit me and slid over me and kept going. She was dead but it was like she was on an invisible pulley system. She went to the middle, swung a bit from the speed and came back, this was repeated endlessly. I was really scared by now and ran to the end of the corridor( as in the end of the corridor i began in). There was a door leading into oneof my IT rooms and i went in. At first it was pitch black but then a light flickered on and the room was covered in blood. In the corner of the room near the window was a girl i didnt recognize. She was completly still and had a horrible fake smile, her mouth was much to big. Suddenly she shattered like glass. Straight after i heard a horrible scream, like some creature dieing. A looked to my left and saw a small creature crouched and curled up. It kind of looked like golem from LOTR but it had spines on its back and was dripping bloods, like it didnt have skin or something. It uncurled unrealisticly fast and looked straight at me, it hissed at a very high pitch and jumped at me, its mouth covered my vision and my dream ended.

----------


## Raydrick

I&#39;ve had many small recurring nightmares in my childhood, like dreaming I forgot my to put my pants before to school (lol). 
When I was very young, I dreamt I was walking behind my mom in a street, but she would start walking very fast, and I couldn,t catch her and she would not hear me. Then some sad music played, saying "You&#39;re all alone" or something.

I also had one recurring nightmare back then , comming back once or twice a year.
I would be in a familiar house (home, grandparents, etc)
There are other family members, but they are always in another room, or in the basement or something. Then all of a sudden, I spot some kind of creature outside the patio door.
The creature looked like this, but slimmer, slightly taller, less goofy looking.
(abe from oddworld: abe exodus)
I was scared and wanted to shout for help, however, as soon I saw the creature, I would be paralysed, unable to produce a sound, or anything.
As time passed, I tried different things when that nightmare occured.
I was able to tap on the ground with my foot, but no matter what I did, it never got anyone&#39;s attention and I would wake up.

One day I dreamt of this creature, however the dream was different. There were plenty of them, running through a field, and I was running with them.

After that, I still had a similar recurring nightmare, but the creature would not show up ever again.
Instead, the setting would be similar. I would be alone in a house I knew (or at least alone in the room).

It happened in any dream, but it was always triggered by something similar.
The first time, I was petting my cat on my grandparent bed, then suddently, she would get up and hiss. The closet door opened by itself, and my cat got pushed away.
As I sense something is there, and it is comming for me, I woke up in sweat.


I&#39;ve had this nightmare too many times to count, but each time it is a bit longer.

Usually, I mind my own business in a room of a house, then I notice it is dark, and I become stressed (IRL, I really hate looking in the dark when I&#39;m alone),.
I try to open the lights, but theres always a power shortage, or they light up but emit a ridiculously small amount of light.
Then I would wake up.

But as time passed the nightmares got worst.
Now I don&#39;t even bother to open lights, because they never work, but each time I get alone and something suspicious happen, or it is very dark and I notice it, I get violently grabbed, by something I can&#39;t see (most likely invisible)
I can only describe that thing as a ghost of somesort, because I cannot see nor hit it, altho IT can grasp me hard and hold me in midair.

Like in my old nightmares, I could produce no noise, and trying to break free never succeeded.

I&#39;ve also had this nightmare recently (about once or twice a year).

In the first LD I recall ever having (before I even knew it was possible to control dreams)
I was grabbed in a dark street and pulled in the air by that same annoying force.

For some reason, I recall having a "powerword: light" cheat from some game to light up the surroundings. 
I said it in the dream, but it had no effect the first time. Pissed, I shouted it again and it actually worked&#33; However, the thing pulling me in the air lit up and appeared as a bunch of young pranksters.

I was pissed because it made no sense that a bunch of kid could fly and lift me up in the air, and I woke up, still amazed to know I could have some kind of dream control.



The nightmare now occurs everytime I get in a suspicious/gloomy/dark room (usually alone)
of course, it&#39;s also because everytime I see such signs, I go "Shit, not again..." ,then it starts.


In the last 3 nightmares , I tried to fight it seriously, but I only ended up swearing because the thing was too cowardly to show itself/ fight me fair and square. Woke up less scared than usual, pissed, but still kinda happy to know I resisted and actually made fun of it.

The second to last time, I tried reasonning with it, asking wtf it wanted, but got no answer and woke up disappointed. Freaked out and seriously pissed that nothing so far worked agaisnt it.

I can&#39;t really remember the last time, which was a few months ago, but It didn&#39;t last long, I woke up stressed, but no real progress made in that one. Woke up quickly and freaked out, maybe I quit because I knew there was nothign to do.




Beside that, I&#39;ve only had a few minor dreams which are almost not troubling enough to be called nightmare, like having a FA, looking to the right of my bed and seeing a little imp plotting agaisnt me (it got me a bit freaked out at first because I rarely get FAs, and this one seemed real.)

I&#39;ve also  had a cool action dream with a girl DC which seemed like my friend/partner during a mixed up adventure (which seemed to be the result of many games fused together).
After lots of strange thing, being attacked by a huge pack of easely squashable spiders monsters to say the least, we got separated and dream went into 3rd person view.

I saw the girl get stabbed in the leg with some sort of paralysing spear. The guy holding the spear looked at the girl with a grin, and I had the weird feeling he was going to rape her or something.
Back to me(my character), I went berserk and ran very fast through swamps and forest to save her. When I finally get to them, (just in time too), we are about to fight, but something disturbed my sleep I woke up disappointed (like a movie where you could not see the ending).



A more recent one seemd like a normal dream resembling real life, but it ended with me looking at a nearby town and seeing a bomber approacher.
A nuke falls down and a huge mushroom forms. As the explosion radius gets to me, I&#39;m like, "So that&#39;s how it ends? How lame."  Which made me laugh when I woke up.



And the only zombie dream I,ve had was actually a fun one, Killing zombies, what a delightful pleasure.

That&#39;s about it.



Now after I read through all those nightmares, It would be surprising not to have my recurring nightmare again. 
This time I&#39;ll try not to wake up to and find a solution to this once and for all 

I feel some lucidity might be required, but so far I was unable to force myself into LD, simply acquire a certain level of lucidity during a dream.

Wish me luck&#33; (and a lot of willpower/imagination...)

----------


## bro

Years back I was on Zoloft and quickly got off of it due to the horrific nightmares that ensued.

-I was running outside a mansion like place on a cold night and was pulled into a dirty bathroom and slowly drowned in the bathtub by a man and woman.

-I was in an underground garage and a bald scary man came over to me and punched me to the floor beating me reletlessly in the dark night until I woke shaking and traumatized.

Thank god, no more of these for a while, though I wouldnt mind one now for lucidity

----------


## cathypw

> Years back I was on Zoloft and quickly got off of it due to the horrific nightmares that ensued.
> 
> -I was running outside a mansion like place on a cold night and was pulled into a dirty bathroom and slowly drowned in the bathtub by a man and woman.
> 
> -I was in an underground garage and a bald scary man came over to me and punched me to the floor beating me reletlessly in the dark night until I woke shaking and traumatized.
> 
> Thank god, no more of these for a while, though I wouldnt mind one now for lucidity[/b]

----------


## cathypw

In my worst nightmare, I arrived home from school, and without allowing me to change clothes,
my mother ordered me to rake leaves.

After a minute my mother, 2 nemesis from school, and a muscular typhoon guy I knew, walked
out, all looking at me very sternly.

All four walked swiftly toward me, and before I knew what was happening, all except my mother
picked me up.  I was kicking and screaming, as I saw my mother take handcuffs ,out of her dress
pocket.

Then I woke up clenching my sheet, as I always due, awakening from a nightmare.

BTW- My parents marriage was on the rocks, and it effected my mother more adversely than my
father.  One girl hated me because she had bulimia and anorexia, and I&#39;ve always been able to,
"eat like a pig", and not gain weight.  The other girl, and I, dated the same guy for awhile, causing
us many tiffs.  The guy lived a short distance away, but we seldom had any contact, good or bad.

----------


## Super Duck

Wow guys. One of my favourite threads is still going. Thanks for all your inputs

My worst nightmares are still all about mental cases so nothing&#39;s changed.

But I did have a really freaky find a while back. This guy looks just like the jester from my nightmare...only he needs a long pointy nose and claws...and a Frankenstein mask instead of a scourging whip:


I hope that URL works...  :smiley: 

Sleep easy and nightmare-less,
Super Duck

----------


## Xanit

White background. Black dot in center. Images of father, self, and other things alternating within, inexplicably. Slow, but at normal tone, voice as the dot grows into a dark column, consuming the nothingness.

No idea why I&#39;m scared of it, but when I&#39;m dreaming it, intense, unending fear, nothing I could imagine while awake, is injected into me.

----------


## Lunalight

In one I saw myself being dissected alive.

----------


## Howie

> Spiders.[/b]



[attachment=441:herpyllus_ecc.jpg] Like this one?   ::laughhard::  

My worst nightmare was I was tied up by a demon of sorts. All my limbs were roped. I was being torchered and the pain was unbelievable. It began to take a gut hook and tear at my intestine. Thank god but I was moaning so loud in my sleep that my wife woke me up. 
I was sweating big time. 





> White background. Black dot in center. Images of father, self, and other things alternating within, inexplicably. Slow, but at normal tone, voice as the dot grows into a dark column, consuming the nothingness.
> 
> No idea why I&#39;m scared of it, but when I&#39;m dreaming it, intense, unending fear, nothing I could imagine while awake, is injected into me.[/b]



Well that is a hell of a first post.
I think a good night is in order...sweat dreams. and welcome&#33;   ::wink::

----------


## Arachanox

I used to have a recurring nightmare when I was yougner. I can remember frantically running around and around, trying to reach this man in a black suit at a desk. There was a button on his desk, and I was screaming and crying, "Please&#33; Please don&#39;t press that button&#33; I&#39;ll do anything, ANYTHING&#33;" By now I was literally screaming my head off in my dream.

But he presses that button anyway, and all things go black.

Next thing I know, I&#39;m being pushed from behind, at a walking pace. I&#39;m walking between two walls, with jail cells on either side. The walls are filthy, with every color of grey, red, green, black, orange, and anything else of grime and mold. The hallway extends endlessly, and there are people in the cells. They are all saying at the same time in a monotone "It&#39;s all your fault...it&#39;s all your fault...it&#39;s all your fault..."

Wouldn&#39;t you be scared if you dreamed that you sent all of humanity to Hell and stole their chance at Eternal Life?

----------


## Super Duck

Cool. We&#39;re nearly on page seven.


I have had this nightmare of standing on this pillar only big enough for one of my feet.

So here I am, one on leg on the top of a pillar. The room around me is pitch black and yet for some reason I know what i at the bottom of the pillar. Nothing. Just an endless drop. My leg tires. I can hold on no longer so I try and hop onto my other leg...loosing my balance in the process.

I fall and the lights come on. They are only faint but bright enough for me o see that the room is huge. It&#39;s like the size of a soccer (or as us Brits call it, football) pitch and the walls are covered in rotting bodies like on Jeepers Creepes some of the bodies are barely recognizable as human anymore and it&#39;s these less whole corpses that start to come to life, first blinking, then following my endless plunge with their empty eyesockets. I seem to fall for hours, days and alost a week watching gruesham terrors go past as I descend.

I eventually eat parts of myself as I am starving and soon get infected all the while falling, falling, falling. I starve to death days later due to not being able to put myself to eating any more of my body.

(This nghtmare is in third person by th way - seeing myself through &#39;movie cameras&#39; placed around the room)

Suddenly, dead, I hit the bottom and hear the scraping claws of something&#39;s footsteps. I awake panting like never before in my life.


(BELOW: My waking emotions):
 :Eek:   ::shakehead2::   ::damnit::   ::holycrap::   ::holyshit::   ::whyohwhy::   :Puppy dog eyes:   :sweat2:

----------


## Super Duck

OMG&#33;

I was in a canyon about 1 mile wide and an eternity long. It was about 50 metres tall and the floor was flat and sandy like a desert.

I saw in the ditances the two figures I knew were hunting me and yet hunting eachother. One was one of the Bella Sisters from Resident Evil 4 pictured below.


This is a bad picture mainly due to the shine that some prat decided to include but maybe someone can fid a better one?

The other hunter was El Gigante (also from Ressie 4) except he was badly proportioned (too short and to wide - but not fat). It was as if he had been stood on.


This is his head

He held in his hands a branding iro that was glowing red-hot. The two engaged in combat before they saw me. The Chainsaw weilding woman shoved the saw deep into the Giant&#39;s belly and I ran while she was distraced.

I falsely woke up in a tent in the  desert valley canyon thing to the sight of Mrs. Chainsaw entering with her bloodstained bandages blowing in the wind. She shoved the chainsaw deep into my chest and I just lived long enough to see the blood and guts.

I should play Ressie a bit less shouldn&#39;t I? Ugh...freaky&#33;

----------


## In My Own World

> In one I saw myself being dissected alive.[/b]



Holy crap&#33; Tht&#39;s messed up...

----------


## Folqueraine

I can remember only 5 proper nightmares, and 3 are more or less the same recurring theme.
1st one, I was 9 or 10. My father came to pick me up from the "wednesday club" (there was no school those days) where I was miserable. But I lingered in the building, watching other children play, and I saw out of the window my father leaving without me, abandonning me. I was traumatized, and the funniest is that my dad actually feels guilty for that dream!
2d one, I was drowning. In swamps, my family was on a bark and for some reason I was underwater, I could see the boat and tried to reach for it but no matter what I did I was pulled to the bottom. Same age.
3d ones, happened last year or so... Three times I dreamt that I found worms or maggots eating a part of my body... The first time I had maggots in my mouth. (I had to actually get up and check in the bathroom mirror) 2d dream, I felt an itch in my foot's sole and found a worm poping his head out of a little hole. 3d dream, they were digging their way in the back of my hand, and I had to dig/take the flesh out to get rid of them. And they were huge.

Brrr.

----------


## mel91

when I was 6 I dreamt that the toy aliens from Toy Story abducted my mom in a spaceship no joke. :smiley:

----------


## Chaos

When I was about 12 or 13 I had this dream where every one of my family and friends stabbed me to death with steak knives.  I could actually feel the knife tearing through my flesh.

At about 14 or 15 I had 2 sleep walking experiences that scared the hell out of me.  In both cases I dremt that I was trapped in a room and couldn't get out.  There was nothing really scary in the dream, yet I was terrified anyway.  The first time this happened I woke myself up by knocking one of my ceramics off of my dresser.  The second time I woke up w/ my mom banging on the outside of the room.  I opened the door and at first had no idea where I was.  I had never slept walked before that, and to my knowlegde it hasn't happened since, though I have had a couple nights where I woke up sitting up in my bed or on the other side of the bed entirely.  

A couple of nights ago I had a dream where some woman forced me to hang myself from a chandelier.  Throughout most of the dream I acted like a zombie and had absolutely no control of my actions.  When I hung myself, I could actually feel my life slipping away.  When I woke up, that feeling was still with me.

----------


## Harrycombs

I have not had any really bad nightmares. My worst nightmare was when some one climbed into my window and started shooting at me. For the next few days I just staired at my window while trying to fall asleep. It really freaked me out.

----------


## 27

I had a dream a while ago where my mom died and I woke up really sad. I don't usally remember details aobut scary dreams.

----------


## Stuart

the worst one i can remember is from then i was about 4. i was sitting on my bedroom floor with mum talkig about stuff when "the monster" under my bed started talking to me. mum couldn't hear it talking so i got really stared and began to scream uncontroably. it started to pull my under the bed with an invisible force but i made it out of the bedroom and he stopped sucking me under. in the lounge room there was a massive lion there that didn't seem to notice me when i barged in there. after a while of staring at the lion mum pushed me at it and the lion mauled me to death.

 still fresh in my mind after 12 years

----------


## blahaha

I once had this nightmare where my dad and I were driving in a huge, flat desert with skyscrapers and trailer parks scattered about. We were trying to avoid these red tornados for a few minutes, and finally we got sucked up into one. Usually this wouldn't be very scary, but it was so vivid I can still recall the exact feeling of flying through the air really fast, and the crunch of hitting the ground. I woke up with back pain  ::shock::  
I've had tons of those ghost/murder dreams, they just aren't scary anymore  ::?:

----------


## joey11223

well its been more then a month since i've had this nightmare and im sure i dont know anyone on this site so i guess i'll post it now...this is the worst nightmare i;ve ever had and it was mkore shocing because i hadn't had a bad dream in more then a year.

I had the dream on friday 13th, it was during my easter holiday but i wasnt worried about going to back to school, just enjoying myself really, which is why its such a shock.

I jumped into the dream quite fast, though it seemed a had jumped in to a scenario that had already started. I opened my eyes and i was instantly filled with a great amount of fear before i even knew what was going on. I was laying on what felt to be a bed but i didnt seem to be able to move my limbs and i could only move my head a tiny amount, i felt a weight on my head, like something was tied around it so i could only left my head a tiny amount, not enough to see much. I was able to see enough to be aware that i was in a females body and i did seem to feel physically different, it didnt occur to me i was dreaming as there was to much fright. I managed to tilt my head to the left and i saw a wooden door, it looked like it was a hotel room, the bed covers were red. I suddenly felt a strong pain( it did actually hurt unusually) and a pushing feeling, it became obvioud to me i was being raped by someone. It felt horrible, i couldnt see the person as i could hardly lift my head but i felt him pushing into me, it was an unusual pain, it felt like something was being shoved inside me that was too big for the opening. The pain was in waves and he pushed in and out. It lasted for what felt like around 90 seconds real time. After this the room suddenly darkened and my vision seemed blurred. The man got up and was looking at me, i couldnt see him properly but he was tall, had short hair and i think blueish eyes.

After that i woke up sweating like mad, the pain wasnt there but i was soo freaked out i was crying. Ive tried to shrug it off as a bad nightmare but its getting at me before i go to sleep and stuff, i cant shake the feeling of helplessness and pain.

----------


## Lofton

It's a toss up between these two:
1. I had just had had my first child only one week before.......I dreamt that I was looking out the bedroom window and saw a huge atomic explosion and realized my life was ending. I then looked down on the bed at my beautiful baby daughter and realized I was losing something more precious than my own life.
2. I was about 9 years old and The Wicked Witch of the West was at my bedroom door to steal me away. My parents were looking on and said nothing....

----------


## stateofmelancholy

I can remember many nightmares from my childhood, but the scarest ones were dreams that included a witch that lived in the basement... 

I don't remember when these dreams started, but I was probably about 5 or 6 years old at the time. And I think I was about 10 when I had the last one. It all started in a dream when I passed the stairs to the basement. I noticed a light on the wall, and stopped to see who came up from the basement. I didn't notice before the creature was a few ft infront of me, this was a witch, and not someone I knew... I ran into my room, slammed the door and hid under the covers...

I woke up terrified that night, sat up in the bed, trying to shout to my parents... But I couldn't make a sound, and it was quite dark in the room, so I didn't dare to move out of the bed. I saw the door in my room open up, and the witch entered my room. She walked slowly towards me, with a wicked laugh and smile.. I tried to get myself under the cover, but was too afraid to move. When she grabbed me to take me away, I finally got enough control of myself to fight back, and shout... I heard some steps from the hall, and the witch faded out as the lights was turned on...

This witch followed me in many dreams for a long time... Many good dreams, turned into nightmares where the witch chased me, and tried to get me down into the basement... 
When I was about 10 years old, I finally managed to kill the witch... I somehow set her on fire, but I don t remember anymore

I'm now 22 years old, and I remember that first nightmare as if it was something that happened yesterday. I've had nightmares after that, but no one that has scared me as much as that one. I still feel a bit tense when I pass the basement stairs, hoping that I won't see the candlelight again..

----------


## JonTan

I dreamed that I lost the use of my legs. Worst nightmare ever. Worse than dying in dreams.

----------


## joey11223

losing legs, i wish i had that happen instead^^ :Sad: 

i couldnt sleep properly for ages, to scared to. :Sad:

----------


## lily

I've had a couple scary ones. The scariest dream when I was little was.. I was covered in ants and they were so thick.. i couldn't even see my body just ants crawling over me. I remember I got nervous because I started wondering what those 'bed bugs' were my mom always told me about when she said, "don't let the bed bugs bite."


Then recently I had a horrible dream where I was driving fast, i couldn't seem to slow down.. and then all these other cars were coming in from the other lane, only they were swerving around everywhere and I had to swerve to avoid them. Finally there was one I couldn't avoid, and we hit. My car nearly went over the cliff near the road but I managed to slide away from it instead. Then I woke up - crying  ::cry::

----------


## Mr.caramel

As a child i always had nightmares and the worst was an invisable monster always chased me and it came from the bathroom. The only safe place was the living room because it was just safe???? Anyway it was easy to reach the room but in my dream it as so hard, i always went at a slow pace and there like some kind of force feild always blocking my way. When the monster catched me it ate me and i always had a few moments of pure pain going through my body before i woke up.
This dosn't sound so bad but i swear it was so scary.

----------


## FatalForces

My worst?

I actually have three

1. Playing with my little cousins in my house at night after our parents had gone out to dinner(we're playing by a window against the wall). As I stand up to get something I think I see something outside in the darkness...

As I push my face up the window a dark figure with a mask comes into focus just inches from my face on the other side of the glass, then I wake up. That one scared me so terribly that I refused to go near that window at night for close to a year.

2. A false awakening, everything feels fine until I notice a light weight upon my left shoulder...I quickly jerk my eyes open and see a grim reaper looking thing standing over me with his skeletal hand on my shoulder.

Eerie part with that one is as I woke up in terror he just vanished and I was in exactly the position as I was in the false awakening

3. Coming out of a bathroom stall somewhere and pulling up my pants, I look into the mirror and see a decaying body of a little girl standing half behind me and then hear the loudest shriek that I thought possible.

Needless to say, after those three I don't like windows or mirrors at night  :Sad:

----------


## yojimbo254

Hi...I'm new to the forums...but my worst experience...hmm...here it goes:


It started out, I'm in my house, sorta like a normal dream.  Suddenly my one friend is here (although I never see his face) and there is a bong on the table (don't ask...because I've never tried marijuana or smoked in my life) and anyways I start takin a few puffs, asking him as I go along 'Is this right?' he just sorta laughed, said no until I found the right hole to get the smoke from.  Suddenly the house goes dimmer, it is now late night-early morn., and I'm sitting on the couch looking at one woman with a pistol shouting at another one who is trying to persuade her to put it down.  I recognize neither of the women, and they are both upstairs on our balcony.  The woman with the pistol is bleeding from the head, it looks like a wound from some sort of pipe or log.  A police officer shows up, he is around 6' 3" and around 270 lbs.  He goes up and tries to persuade the woman to put the gun down.  She runs into a room upstairs where my sister's room is supposed to be.  For some reason, the house upstairs is different, and there are two more rooms where the attic and where my sister's room should be, doors facing each other.  The police officer goes in the door on the left, where it leads into the attic (or where it should've been), and gets shot, but is not harmed since he is wearing protective armor.  He walks out and calls for backup, and gets a response from the 'Las Vegas police department'...but the fact is that I live in Pittsburgh.  So as we're waiting, some guy shows up at the front door, he really resembles Patrick Swayze for some reason.  Me and the woman answer the door.  He says that he purchased something, I forget what it was, but the words 'silver' 'guide' '3000' are some of the words he said.  We tell him we don't know what he's talking about and attempt to shut the door.  He uses his hand to stop the door from shutting, and states what he's looking for again.  Then he tried to break down the door.  Me and the woman are holding on for dear life trying to keep the door shut.  The officer comes along and helps.  Now in our door, there are slats on the bottom for decoration.  Those popped out, and now me and the woman glanced outside at him.  His face has somehow morphed into something that resembles the Scream mask.  He lets out a strange scream, which the only thing I can say is even 25&#37; close to it would probably be the scream that T1000 lets out when it died, and starts to _rip his face_ off.  Me and the woman screamed out lungs out, as we watched him tear his face off, from skin, to muscle, to nose, to eyeball, in a scene that was even more gruesome than that scene from the movie Poltergeist.  Then the dream ended.  It still sends a quiver down my spine when I think about it.

----------


## Super Duck

> I was covered in ants and they were so thick.. i couldn't even see my body just ants crawling over me.



Urgh! I feel for you. I had that one twice, once with Praying Manti and another time with frogs + toads. Urgh!  :Eek:

----------


## Super Duck

I got shot by Seeker last night.

What fun. I was pretty damn scarey because it happened after an FA

----------


## Lunalight

I used to have recurring dream that I was on a dock, I'd fall, hanging on the edge, with my feet near the water.  Then I'd slip in, and sharks would get me.  I wouldn't be able to reach up and climb out.  It was terrible.  :Sad:

----------


## joey11223

oh bloody hell i think the dream i had last night is second on the worst dream ever list, its the most "scary", and it is pretty horrible to.

Ok my dream starts with me and my mum in the living room watching TV. We hear this loud bang at the door, someone has forced themselves in( which kinda doesn't make sense because the door is big and heavy). This guy enters the room with a gun and shoots my mum 5 times, she's like groaning and bleeding loads, it's really horrible, also she looks quite "dead"( as in been dead for a while, eyes blueish, dead skin tone, etc). I wake up really freaked out, because it felt so real i had to go and see if my mum was ok. I go into her room and she's lying on her bed, dead! She and the blankets are really bloody. So i wake up again in my room really freaked out, my door opens, my mum walks in, she's dead! She walks in and looks at me, she isn't dripping blood, it looks like she's been dead a wee or so easy, stages of rotting setting in.

Then i wake up again, now i am totally freaking out, because thelast two times i haven't woken up in reality, i sit up for around two minutes trying reality tests and stuff, seems real. Luckily it was that time, but two FA's in a row! Ugh freaky stuff.

----------


## no_limits

i was in my back garden on a giant trampoline (even though we don't HAVE a giant trampoline) and my sister had a chainsaw and was tryin to kill me! (nothin different there then). so i got off the trampoline, tried to run off but i couldn't run! i just kept goin like 2 feet and tripping up. so i eventually got out side (sister still chasing me) and all the cars were covered with loads of learner stickers. you know where this is goin now. i ran (sorta ran) past one of the cars, the car pulled out, ran me over, and broke my arms and legs. then my sister came along and cut me to bits. the scary thing is i was alive through the whole cutting up bit so after she walked of i was just a head rolling about on the floor. 

 ::shakehead2::

----------


## Hazel

> Altough nightmares are scary, I like them. I find regular dreams to be somewhat boring, but nightmares are always exciting and fun.



Same with me! I love having nightmares... well the scary kind. Actually, I don't even consider those nightmares. I consider disturbing or sad things nightmares. So, I suppose the worst nightmare I've had was that my dad was buried alive. (That was a dream I did NOT like, I woke up crying.)

----------


## Adam

My worst is a recurring nightmare I used to have about a ghost haunting my little brother and sister! Had it about 3 or 4 times and really was not nice at all  :Sad:

----------


## Sutternalt

My worst nightmare was a false awakening.

I woke up in a cold sweat from a nightmare about ghosts. I thought to myself, "Oh, phew. I'm awake. There's no such thing as ghosts." That's when I noticed a swarming, evil, darkness at the foot of my bed. I then tried to turn on my light - all I have to do is reach over two feet to turn it on. But I can't move. And then the thing came closer to me and I was enveloped in this freezing cold blackness. The worst part was that I was getting zapped by some sort of dark lightning, too.

----------


## Maroon_Sweater

My worst nightmare I had when I was around 5 years old. I'd be out playing in the backyard in our home in vancouver at nighttime, and suddenly I'd hear something behind me. I'd turn and start running, but then Barney (yes, barney. He's extremely scary in dream format -.-) came after me with a baseball bat. It wasn't always Barney, though. Then I'd always trip as I looked back and he came leaping out of the trees, and swing the baseball bat at me, and then my vision would go upward and I'd just see the night sky before I woke up.

----------


## tehpwner

I just had a nightmare... i seriously hate it, also after i had it i have a little voice in my head its odd anyway... i was playing on my computer and suddenly a screen pops up with a pretty hot girl smiling then the screen says its nice, then the view expanded and saw it was the body of a dead rotting girl.... eww then a weird freak came up and ate her.. i woke up and screamed

----------


## Neko

I can't remember my worst ever nightmare, but it happened on the night of my 15th birthday. It wasn't nice.  ::|:

----------


## Pegasis

I once had a dream that I was fighting Darth Vader and I could see his red light sabre. It was the highlight. The dream was so scary I got up for a piss and kept the light on all night.

----------


## bella_bee

wasnt so much my worst but was just so morbid and made me feel sick thinking about it after i woke up, and it wasnt that long ago either

i was walking out of a club and up a road when the road started to get really steep and i was on my hands an knees crawling up this hill to get to a dodgey looking bridge/ wodden walkway thing. after being freaked out by some homless guy and trying not to fall off this bridge i saw a tree with a wooden bench around the trunk and under the bench there was a garden and i saw an over sized rat eating something that looked like a bone, i had a closer look and scared the rat away to find some bones. as i walked more around the tree i found more bones and a severed leg from a child with the shoe still attatched.

----------


## maverikdemon

My worst nightmare disturbed me. A lot. And I'm hard to disturb.

I dreamt that i was in a room which used to be white, but was now covered with bloodstains. Looking around i see my friends al hung up frm the ceiling by meat hooks through thier guts, and some of them are still groaning. My two best friends were on the floor, one in a bloody mess(dont ask me how i knew it was him. i just knew) and my other friend was was puking his guts out all over the floor. something, i dont know what, came in, and hung him up like all of the others. by now i was totally freaked out, then he or it looked at me, i fell to my knees, it felt like i was sick to the core, like when ur sick with a high fever. he picked me up, tied me to a bed and picked up a bloodstained knife. i started bleeding from my eyes, mouth, ears and nose. He sliced my stomach  open and pulled my guts out with a lot of meat hooks through my arms, legs and face. i got hung up like all of the others. the horrible thing was that i felt like i was puking but couldnt get it out, like my stomach was cramped over and over again and then after a long time hung up the environment changed, it was a hospital corridor, then as i walked along the corridor, the lights turned off and the doors turned to mirrors, each one with myself in various states of decay (like rotting and mutilated). as i walked to the last door at the end, i saw a perfect version of myself. i looked at it, then it climbed out of the mirror and tore my jaw then my face off. the worst thing was that i was consious throughout, and felt the flesh coming off. 

Now usually i like violent dreams, but this one left me shaking and crying in bed.

----------


## Super Duck

Last night I dreamt that these bomber planes came over my Grandma's house and dropped all these corpses that popped in a bloody explosion when they hit the ground. I got pretty damn covered in guts

----------


## bluecow

I had a nightmare once when I was like 6 years old or maybe even younger and I was in my backyard and my family was out there it was all normal and then they just started dissappearing into yellow dust. It was sooo scary!! (Well, I wouldn't mind so much now  ::roll:: , but I was a little kid then.)

----------


## Super Duck

Creepy, bluecow! I'd still find that scary if I had it!

----------


## Pegasis

I had a nightmare about a place on fire then I went to a new place and the computer got burned.  I met people that I once knew and I had showen to someone the burnt computer. It was so scary I went for a good piss and slept for a while with the light on.

----------


## Alban

My nightmares usually involve killing somebody and then realising, with horror, what I've done.
It's the worst feeling. A really sick, gut-wrenching feeling that you can't make them alive again.

When I've had these nightmares recently though, that very unbearableness has made me say out loud: "This can't be happening!"

And then I've thought: "Maybe it's a dream," RC'd, and become lucid.

So I suppose murdering someone has kind of become my new dream sign.  ::?:

----------


## Mrs. Jones

I haven't had any nightmares recently. Here are some of the many I've had as a kid:

*SNOW WHITE*
-Starts out w/me and a couple friends approaching a rickety, shabby old haunted house. The scene is gray, dreary, but it's daytime. The house is contained by a low fence, maybe wood or iron. Imagine Dorothy's house in Kansas. The scene is pretty active with monstrous creatures. I'm greeted at the gate by the old witch from Snow White. She has an apple in a glass case, like from Beauty & Beast, but not a rose. She says something along the lines of "Here is all that remains of Snow White." I feel a sudden onset of tremendous sorrow. When I walk past her and I see a female skeleton with wispy gray hair (not cleaned-boned, she has bits of rotted flesh, like in the movie "Pirates", but w/o clothes). She has small light orbs floating in her eye sockets as eyes. I immediately become this skeleton and then am paralysed. I can't breathe, can't move, and the entire scene is suspended in time. There are two identical skeletons on either side of me who are also petrified. I see these skeletons, me among them, in a spectator view. The scene orbits around these three subjects, as if from a camera, and finally, unable to stay unbreathing any longer, I wake up. [age 7]

*RAPIST IN ACTION*
-I am myself. My day progresses as it normally would in waking life, albeit w/ the usual dream abnormalities. My parents are watching the news. Story is of a serial rapist/killer. The anchor goes, "here is a visual representation of the suspect in action." Cut to a video of Danny DeVito, bald, rubbing his scalp in a circular motion while laughing goofily. Scared the :shit: out of me. I woke up with a yelp, and had to sleep in my parents room that night and the next. [age 11] I told this story at a sleepover and my friends thought I was joking.

*TRIBAL MASKS*
Walking down the street at night. As I do so, the scene transitions from outdoor to indoor. It's still very dark inside. Catacomb-like, w/o bones. Lighting is as though they are coming from torches, walls and floor are stone or similar. I approach a wide, low platform. Scary, demon-like tribal masks are displayed here, floating. These start bouncing off surfaces while other masks appear. One particularly large mask confronts me. I try desperately and (initially) in vain to awaken. I give up, and sit on the floor, Indian style. I divert my attention to the ground. I wake up. Among less significant ones, this specific dream is the one that prompted me to formulate ways to wake up if I have another nightmare. (i. e. kill myself, hurt myself, hug/ignore the monstrosity, etc.) [age 8]

----------


## Sanquis

The Grim Reaper : 

I had a dream where I was in my bed when I looked up the grim reaper was hovering at the end of my bed and then be laughed really menacingly so I closed my eyes. I ACTUALLY WOKE UP and then there was an ACTUAL EARTHQUAKE in my area. Kinda...freaked me out beyond belief.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

Jumanji gave me nightmares. daymares too.

----------


## timeless petal

i had this dream about two gangsters breaking the door down to my room with hessian sacks over their faces and telling me not to ''F**ck with Billy G'' and then firing a gun at me but they miss and hit the wall behind me. i freak out and start pushing them out the door and i wake up. probably cos at the time i was so close to that happening in real life

----------


## Pegasis

I once had a dream about being in the condemned cell awaiting to be hanged.  I was on good friendship terms with the warders, then when the hangman walked in to bring me to the gallows and put the manicles on, then when I was walked to the trapdoor and about to have the rope put round my neck I awoke.  I went to the toilet and slept with the light on.  The Dream was in Black and White.

----------


## Animegal

A few weeks ago i had a nightmare that terrorists had taken me and my neighbours hostage. They ended up shooting me in the leg (i still remember the pain) and then they shot me in the head.....i then woke up 

I have multipul dreams about being shot  ::shock::

----------


## Pegasis

Was there something on your mind?  Did you watch films late at night that got the adrenalin going?  Did you reflect on sad things?  

When I had the dream about being in the condemned cell I watched The wind that Shakes the Barley, a week or two Prior to it.

----------


## Jeff777

> Jumanji gave me nightmares. daymares too.



lol, yep...that kirsten dunst was scary back then.  Hmmm, nightmares...large bodies of water.

----------


## Fergie1

When I was really young, for about 5 years I had recurring nightmares that monkeys would torture me. (lol!)
I would realize it was a dream and would attempt to wake up in a panic but failed for what would seem like ages.
Scary shit at the time.  :tongue2:

----------


## lagunagirl

(this part isn't the nightmare, this part is real life)my sister and cousin and I always go to this house behind the creek. the creek has a lot of thick trees on one side and feilds as far as you can see on the other, and the creek turns as soon as you come to it, so no one really knows its there. anyway, someone lives in the a house by the creek with a bunch of apple trees. We always take apples when we need them to play a certain game that I'm not going to take the time to explain. You cant really see the house because there are so many trees in the way, but we're always afraid the old man that lives there is going to see us and come after us with a rake again  ::shock::  ...anyway. (here's the nightmare part) ok so in the nightmare, the man that lives in the house started following us back down the path to get to the road. We were riding our bikes and started to go a little faster, but he started to go a little faster. he kept up with us until we were peddling as fast as we could and he was chasing us. we finally lost him and when we got home he had killed my parents and was waiting for us in my house to kill us.

----------


## Linker

When i was 3-4 years old i got this dream where i got eaten by some fat guy.. I can still remember it..

----------


## Shark Rider

i had lots of that kind: I always get eaten by insects...or insects chasing me...its just desgusting. one time i remember i was so freaked out that i could sleep after i had that nightmare

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

What consitutes as a nightmare exactly? I've had dreams in which scary things happened, such as someone else in the dream dieing, but I've never been chased in a dream, had someone kidnap me, try to kill me. The only ghosts in my dreams were when I died and became one. Well, I guess I did have one where a witch was trying to get my sister and I to get into some beds made out of a super sticky glue that she called "socks", and we ran away and found our parents as skeletons in the same "socks" in their bed.

The only other scary things I can think of that ever happened were that I was in turbulent water and trying to stay afloat in one dream, but it only lasted maybe 10 seconds before I got out. I had a black dog barking violently at me and trying to jump up to where I was and I was scared of that. I've had my arms cut off by a friend from school, but it didn't hurt at all and I wasn't scared in the least. I pretty much just stood there and silently dared him to try again because I was sure I'd block the next one, kinda like the Black Knight on Monty Python And The Holy Grail.

----------


## maverikdemon

oh yea... i remember one where i was on death sentence too...

----------


## sluggo

One time when I was a kid I dreamed that in reality humans don't have ears but sometimes we wear them like a costume just for fun. When I woke up I was still totally convinced this was true and I tried to pull my ears off. I was TERRIFIED that I couldn't take my ears off! I thought the plastic costume ears had fused onto my head and now I would have these freakish things stuck on me forever. I ran into my parents room and tried to explain it to them and pretty soon I started realizing I wasn't making any sense and it had just been a dream.

----------


## sluggo

Oh yeah I recently had this badass nightmare with a long ongoing plot. I won't bore you with the details but it was a lot like a Stephen King short story called the Library Policeman. In the dream I find out that I'm not really a normal person but I'm actually a freakish monster in this cult run by Patrick Stewart and to survive we have to suck this thick blue goo out of kid's eyeballs. In the dream the cult forced me to do it for the first time and I remember the feeling of having a mouthful of this foul poolwater-tasting blue goo, and I woke up with a mouthful of spit still thinking it was the blue goo. It scared the hell out of me but the fact that the nightmare was this long ongoing plot was awesome!

My nightmares are usually about ghosts which is interesting because I don't believe in them in RL but they are terrifying in my nightmares. Once I dreamed about this dead redneck ghost who was killed by cobras and he kept lurking around my house stalking me with handfulls of cobras and he had all these bites all over his face. Pretty creepy!

----------


## Torcher

I dreamed just recently that I smoked weed before I had to take a urine test for a job. Was a very real dream, so when I woke up I had to remind myself that I hadn't done it.

My recurring nightmare is one I posted recently, http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=45437

I'm always in a nice house, but there is little or no light inside. There are large open rooms, some with banners or tapestries hanging from the ceiling. There are common rooms where I feel safe, but the house has rooms deeper in it, down hallways and such, and 'something' is in one of those rooms. It's almost as if something horrible happened in the past, and the vibes still linger. For some reason, I cannot get out of this house except by way of the rooms that are scaring the shit out of me.

I never actually see anything, except for maybe a shadow moving or maybe I can feel a breeze move through the house, but the knowledge that 'it' is hiding somewhere in the dark labyrinthine depths of the house consistently scares me.

----------


## pepsibluefan

> I dreamed just recently that I smoked weed before I had to take a urine test for a job. Was a very real dream, so when I woke up I had to remind myself that I hadn't done it.
> 
> My recurring nightmare is one I posted recently, http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=45437
> 
> I'm always in a nice house, but there is little or no light inside. There are large open rooms, some with banners or tapestries hanging from the ceiling. There are common rooms where I feel safe, but the house has rooms deeper in it, down hallways and such, and 'something' is in one of those rooms. It's almost as if something horrible happened in the past, and the vibes still linger. For some reason, I cannot get out of this house except by way of the rooms that are scaring the shit out of me.
> 
> I never actually see anything, except for maybe a shadow moving or maybe I can feel a breeze move through the house, but the knowledge that 'it' is hiding somewhere in the dark labyrinthine depths of the house consistently scares me.



 You and me both man. I once had a nightmare that I was in a light hallway, and there where two living rooms outside the hallway. There was something "lerking" in the darkness. floating back and forth, and walking in and out of the rooms. never going or looking towards the light hallway. Finaly "it" stoped to look at me. it was a girl that was disfigured and looked like the girl from the exorcist only a 100x worse and more scarey stared at me with a huge smile. I finaly ran into my bedroom where it was dark outside and I felt scared. Then everything started to suck into the hallway to the living rooms. I can hear fast monsterous chanting. My ebd even started to get sucked into this increasingg force. Then it started to crawl into the light hallway and stared insid ethe room as everythign was being sucked out. I looked at her frightened trying to fight my place inside. She finaly started to get mad. Then I got mad, I then went with the sucktion and started to grab and attack her. "Get off me you freak!" she said as she was scarmbling. I looked ebhind mke and there was even more of her kind waiting for someone to come out to be there pray it seemed like. Her head spinned towards me with a frightened face as my hand turned into a freddy krugger glove and picked her up with the sucktion having no effect on me. "You're gonna die..welcome to my nightmare" she was stabed in the ack and she screamed as her body was thrown towards the other monsters and disipared with the rest of them as everything light again.

 Crazy eh? but not my worst dream. lol

----------


## JenMarie

I don't normally have nightmares. My most prominent ones were when I was little. This one stuck to my for a really long time  :tongue2: . (Like REALLY long... my whole life that I had lived in that particular house... 10 years maybe?)

Me and my brother were standing in the laundry room, in the basement of that house. There was a big mask-like face in front of us, and it was talking to us. I can't remember what it was saying, or why it scared me so much. All I know is that I STILL remember exactly what it looks like, and where it is, and the scene in the dream. I could never go into that basement without passing the laundry room, and I could never do that without being scared of what I might see.

----------


## Levi

Theres was a scary reocuring {Spelling :\} dream I used to have being alone in this old creepy haunted house which used to freak me out, but lately the only nightmare I had was Michael Myers killing all my friends and coming after me

----------


## King K

My worst nightmare was probably when I dreamed that I was a guy in one of the upper floors of the World Trade Center, I was in the darn tower when the plane crashed, it was horrible, I exited through a window and grabbed from a rope to get to a lower floor, because the one that I was in was completely in flames, then I slipped and fell down.

When I woke up, I almost puked, I remember that the day that I dreamed this was on September 11th, 2006, five years after this tragedy.

I got so traumatized by this event to the point that I had nightmares every day about wars, bombs, and terrorism, I haven't had another nightmare since I pwn'd the snot out of one of these nightmares by LDing though.

--

I also remember when I had a short sleep deprivation, I went to sleep, I can't remember exactly what I dreamed, but I woke up really scared.

It was one of those days that I stopped being able to sleep properly and started having apneas while I was asleep, I doubt that it has anything to do with this though.

I am used to have nothing but horrible nightmares, good dreams used to be extremely rare, this is why I want to learn to LD more "at will".

----------


## Super Duck

Aw man, that sounds horrible. I saw a reconstrucion of the crash from the inside of the second building. It was neither gory nor graphic and yet it was one of the more terrible things I have ever seen in my entire life. I'd rather watch the Saw movies in a pitch black, empty house than see that again.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

the movie Jumanji. had several nitemares about it as a kid. i was afraid of getting sucked into the game and not being able to get out. i avoided the r/l board game.

lol i also avoided Gushers b/c i thot that eating them would make ur head into a fruit. but no nightmares about those.

----------


## Tsunami

Worst nightmare for me was about two years ago now. It all started when I was wondering down a street. Then suddenly these werid alien things started attacking from hovering space ship things. If anyone has seen war of the worlds, when humans get turned into dust from those beams. Everybody hide inside, for some reason it was safe inside. I remember watching news reports about the aliens coming out of there ships with guns and all sorts of werid stuff. They were really ugly and made this horrible noise. Next thing I can remember is being chased and my family and a couple of friends all getting shot by the alien ship things. I remember hiding in our garage. Then finally being chased just as the dream ended. I woke up pretty scared...

Also I can still remember a few of the nightmares I had as a child. But this is probably the worst of them all.

----------


## camera_man1231

In general, my nightmares usually have some sort of animal that is chasing me, and for some reason i can't move.  So pretty much i stand there waiting for my own demise.

----------


## Lord_Pwnage

I have had many truely scary ones. The worst all deal with the death of a family member, though I had one recently that involved me blowing up my school. It freaked me out, as I am a pacifist and a vegan. It probably meant I am too afraid to stick up for myself or something lol

----------


## realitybugll

just recently I had a dream (third person) I was in my school cafateria and it was empty. I was lying on the floor and my brother was eating my shoulder. I woke up crying and sweating. worst dream I have ever had never woke up crying before.

----------


## Super Duck

fuck. that's nasty man.  ::o:

----------


## Kraig

Well when i was about 10 i used to have the exact same dream just about every night and it used to scare me so much i used to hate going sleep.

I would be running through this maze the walls were glass like but not see through, And i was being chased by some monster thing and i would wake up heart beat crazy.

----------


## Smee

Hmm, I highlight all my nightmare in red in my DJ, thats a lot of red, remembering however... worst nightmare, Non Lucid I would guess? Definately being alone in a room about 20x20 feet, with a regenerator(resident evil four, evil imbodied). That sense of panic is awfully bad. Reccuring Nightmares, can't beat an oblivion gate in a graveyard and maniacal laughter echoing in the dark sky for a 12 year old. Awful indeed. Have a nice day ~ Smee  :smiley:

----------


## Bearbear

This was about a year ago. I was curled up in a dark room nothing but a flashing object and the worst noise ive ever heard in my life.It felt like it lasted for hours. Worst thing thats happened to me my entire life..

----------


## Xox

I was and still am afriad of snakes.

My worst nightmares have to be the snakes.  :Eek:

----------


## pippo90

My worst nightmare would be, and its a reoccuring one, ive had it maybe 3 times in my life.

And I have no clue why its scary but, I can't even describe it, lets just say its me in a dark room, and its first person view, and its like the univers turns huge and tiny really quickly, and I just get the most helpless felling in the world.

It was even weird because I was playing God of War II and I was fighting that dude on the horse thats all on fire and stuff. And I felt that same way as I did in those dreams... SOOOO freaky

----------


## Dream Binder

> Hi all, Im new 
> 
> Heres my worst nightmare. (Might be a long text, dunno)
> 
> Well Im not sure when it started but I was very young maybe 4-5 (yes I remember that because the first time I dreamed it I was sleeping in my parents room.
> The nightmare:
> 
> It always began with me waking up (in my dream of course) walking slowly towards my window trying to look out. For some reason I always let off this weird sound, something like a long "rawr", hard to explain. Short after that "rawr" something, someone always pushed me out of the window. Just before I land on the floor I wake up, landing on my bed. A weird thing was, it didnt matter in what room I was sleeping, if parents, friends, aunte or grandma... the nightmare always took place in the room I was sleeping in.
> (Sidenote: I couldnt see anyone in the window, not the person who pushed me, neither myself)
> ...



Welcome  to  Dreamviews  ,  FrOZ3n .

 About  your  dream  .  I  think  is  depending  on  your  feelings  when  you  saw  her  or  when  you  fight  her  and  how  you  behave  ,  in  your  walking  life  , after  this  victory . If  you feel  courage  ,  mean  that  should  be  "  demon  "  of  Fear  ,  if  you  feel  it  love  ,  she  should  be  of  Hate  and  so  on .  Because  ,  par  example  ,  you  defeated  the  "  demon  of Fear  "  ,  this  should mean  that  you  defeated  your  fear .

  From  another  point  of  view  ,  you  shouldn't  see   these feelings  as  demons  ,  but  ,  as  dark aspects  of  your  personality , which  can  be  conquered .

----------


## Pyrofan1

I've never had a nightmare, but i've had dreams that others would consider nightmares, i.e. getting chased by people trying to kill me, violent deaths.

----------


## Aporu

> 1) scolopenders 
> 2) attending exams not ready
> 3) getting lost
> 4) getting ill
> 5) quarrelling bad with friends
> 6) getting late
> etc...
> 
> ... that makes not a lot of difference with what i fear (and sometimes happen) in real life.
> ...



definitely agree. My nightmares are when my bestfriends or the people I love die. I remember vividly this one time when... yeah this person died while I was kissing them. They just disintegrated... literally woke up sweating.

As for 'nightmares' the worse would have to be me vs Satan. It was one bad ass dream mate... with swords and shite, out of Devil May Cry if I had to guess (never actually having played the game). It was a very hot summer day... but damn... I pwned Satan, how many people can say that xD?

----------


## Shark Rider

Don't really remember them. But my nightmares ALWAYS has to do something with insects. Chasing me, eating me...and all other kinds of stuffs. Most of the times after a nightmare like that in the morning i become  paranoid!

----------


## mantis90

I would dream of a dark school, looking at this massive staircase.  All the kids would run down the stairs but there was one girl that just stayed there.  It was dark and there was a loud humming noise, kinda what an air conditionar sounds like.  

Another one I get alot is in the middle of a dream, I see my own face, then the loudest, scariest siren goes off, I see red flashing lights and I wake up thrashing all over my bed.

Ive also had one where I was in an empty school like building.  I look out the window and see an empty courtyard with a small building next to it.  For some reason I think there are zombies in it, the fast smart ones ya know?  I then scramble through the building trying to get to high, hidden places in the room that the "zombies" cant get to me.  The weirdest and scariest thing is that I never even saw the zombies....freaky!!

----------


## damnpamn

The other night I woke up to see a man standing over me.  He was bent over about 6 inches from my face.  I screamed twice and jumped backwards in my bed.  I must have closed my eyes because when I openned them again there was a life size voodoo doll standing beside me.  It was about 5 feet tall, wrapped like a mummy, very very thin with 2 bottomless black pits for eyes.  I kept openning and closing my eyes but it wouldn't go away.  I was so relieved when it did go away that I almost cried.
I rearranged my furniture the next night before going to sleep!

----------


## Semper Erato

I can remember almost every nightmare that I've had, probably because those tend to be the most vividly emotional one. I became an octophobic because of a nightmare I had about the "Eight Little Indians" (from a numbers video) when I was very small, and I also became afraid of the piece "Night On Bald Mountain" sometime afterwards because of a nightmare that took place only a short time later: I was watching _Fantasia_ in the theatre and I got to the end where the "Night On Bald Mountain" segment usually takes place, but istead of that the "Eight Little Indians" segment from that numbers video played, and it terrified me. Even to this day, both give me the jibblies.

More recently, though, it seems as if all of my nightmares have something to do with a certain kind of prank-email I recieve from time to time: the message of the email usually says to look at the attached file to see if something looks "off", instructing you to turn the volume up all the way so that you might hear some soft music or whispering; really what happens is that after about twenty seconds, the image changes to a frightening face and an ear-shattering scream issues from the speakers, followed by the screen changing to a sign that says something to the effect of "You've been punked!" Man, those things are just not right! I hate them...

The worst of those nightmares took place one year while I was at summer camp. The beginning was weird, but not scary, until a guy my sister knew described one of the prank-emails I mentioned, saying that it scared him "into silence"; as I imagined it, I was frightened myself, and I screamed but no sound came out. Then I was in my sister's room with her, watching her television screen and waiting for the image to change. Too late, I thought to myself, "Should I really be watching this?" Then the elevator music that had been playing on the innocent-looking frame faded out, and I knew it was starting. I looked away, but I heard the sound of a woman moaning as if in the pains of giving birth, and the voice was joined by others; it was more unsettling than any scream. Unable to stop myself, I looked at the television screen and saw a series of images, like ink drawings on Tarot cards, contorted, emaciated figures, possibly skeletons, all in blue with blood-red rain, another with such a figure in a crouching position holding a scythe, more screaming silently in agony. I awoke and took refuge in the girls' bathroom, the only place where the light wouldn't wake the other girls; I didn't dare close my eyes until I saw the first rays of dawn.

----------


## Dewitback

whenever i have nightmares they always feel demonic. I hate those nightmares, they will keep me up all night, no kidding.

One time I had a false awakening but it felt so real, I was being pulled off the bed but at the same time I was being pulled onto the bed, and it felt like as if I was giong into some direction i've never been in, which  I would think is cool, but I had this strange demonic sensation about me, and then When I got up, the ground was pulling me to the ground and I couldn't walk and felt so dizzy, but it all felt like it would if I was awake, THATS what made it so horrible.

----------


## Johnny87

> A copy of me running around trying to steal my life. 
> Or my friends and family forgetting about me and not knowing who I am.



lol wow, soon as i read that i remembered a dream where my parents didnt know who i was. I knew them but they just looked at me like they had never seen me before.

----------


## Shan-chan

omg..my scariest dream. *shudder* I was about four or five. I remember because this was before my parents split up. Anyway, I was camping in some forest and a wolf used to wander around the tent. I remembered that someone had said sometihng about throwing out food to distract it and I did. Then I looked out of the tent to see if it worked and it ran in and tried to eat me.
 ::holycrap::  Scarist dream in my LIFE!!!

----------


## King K

My worst nightmare consisted on me being in the upper floors of the World Trade Center on 9/11, the plane crashed, everything was on fire, I tried to go to one of the lower floors by hanging on a rope and jumping out of the window, the rope broke and you know what happened, when I woke up I almost throw up, I had this dream on September 11th, 2006, so I'm not surprised.

----------


## bluefinger

Nightmares.... god, I only have really shit scary ones (at least to me), as it really takes a lot to scare me in a dream... I'll quote one I have written down in my dream journal:





> First one is on a dream from the game FEAR, involving the game's spectral antagonist Alma, who is a little girl in a red dress with bloodstained feet... scary stuff. No kidding. It involved me going through a dimly lit building (just like in the game!) with a bunch of teammates, all of us wielding some formidable firepower. We patrol through sections of this dark building, in a atmosphere straight out of the game, we are even wearing the uniforms of the soldiers in the game. However, we all spot Alma, and immediately, one of our guys goes pop... flesh and blood spattered everywhere, leaving a bloody skeleton behind in his place (again, just like in the game). We all make a run for it, but eventually come to a dead end. We then get ourselves into position, training our guns down the hallway where Alma was. When she approached, we all opened fire. Despite us firing like mad, nothing happened, she just kept coming closer and closer. The first one to go was the machine gunner, pop.... and then in quick succession all of the other teammates. So there I am, covered in the blood of my teammates/friends, out of ammo and with Alma straight in front of me. Getting desperate, I run upto Alma and try to hit her with the butt of my weapon, but as soon as I get close, I am thrown right back against the wall without her doing anything. When I look up though, there she is, standing extremely close to me. Then she grabs my crotch. I mean, what the hell... but that doesn't end there. When she grabs my crotch, I feel as if I am actually getting touched on my crotch in reality. So immediately, I force myself awake from the dream, rising from my bed to reach out and grab whoever was touching me, except I grab nothing but air. Whether this was a hynopompic sensation, or just my dream getting vivid to the point of lucidity, I don't know. Either way, I didn't fall asleep until half an hour later, since the last bit of my dream really shook me up.

----------


## superfun64

Gee, after the showdown dream I had where I faced all my nightmares at once and defeated them in over 12 different dream locations(in the same dream) when I was 8, I never really had anymore nightmares or fears. Basically I had a nightmare every night until they tried to gang up on me after I started to resist them.  Heck, I drew I picture for art class of the dream this week for school.  But, I occasionally do still.  Even though it is very rare and usually about ghosts.  I tell them to get the *bleep* out of there though, lol.  
-
But before that I had terrible dreams.  They caused me to be afraid of both waking and dream life.  I refused to go in the basement, I wouldn't eat, I slept with my parents, I thought I was going to be killed in my sleep.
The fears that those nightmares caused me, toys, gender change, weight-gain, rabid animals, spirits, monsters, supernatural beasts, inside house, outside, people turning into monsters, old people, fat people, babies, suspicion of all strangers, aliens, dead people and animals and even swimming.  That was in all my nightmares and now they are gone, thanks to one dream.  Yes, I was insane in the membrane from traumitizing dreams.
More or so, toys were the most terrible.  Sorry that this was long. I get carried away when posting.  In fact, this might be an old topic.......I'm tired. ::zzz::

----------


## Barns

> Gee, after the showdown dream I had where I faced all my nightmares at once and defeated them in over 12 different dream locations(in the same dream) when I was 8, I never really had anymore nightmares or fears. Basically I had a nightmare every night until they tried to gang up on me after I started to resist them. Heck, I drew I picture for art class of the dream this week for school. But, I occasionally do still. Even though it is very rare and usually about ghosts. I tell them to get the *bleep* out of there though, lol. 
> -
> But before that I had terrible dreams. They caused me to be afraid of both waking and dream life. I refused to go in the basement, I wouldn't eat, I slept with my parents, I thought I was going to be killed in my sleep.
> The fears that those nightmares caused me, toys, gender change, weight-gain, rabid animals, spirits, monsters, supernatural beasts, inside house, outside, people turning into monsters, old people, fat people, babies, suspicion of all strangers, aliens, dead people and animals and even swimming. That was in all my nightmares and now they are gone, thanks to one dream. Yes, I was insane in the membrane from traumitizing dreams.
> More or so, toys were the most terrible. Sorry that this was long. I get carried away when posting. In fact, this might be an old topic.......I'm tired.



I know what you mean, when I was small I was the same, terrible nightmares and irrational fear in waking life, but now I have total dream control I am totally fine.

----------


## -Blakren-

:smiley: Well, I never had a really freaky nightmare... but the worst one I had was still scary to me. I had this dream eons ago; when I was 5, I think. In the dream, I was lying on my bed, trying to sleep, but then I fell off of my bed and on to the floor. Terrified, I dared to look under the bed... and I seen everybodys favorite purple dinosaur, with an evil look in his eye. He reached out to grab my hand... I was frozen in fear at this point and couldn't move. He grabed it and pulled me under the bed. Luckly, I woke up in a cold sweat.

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

my worst nightmares.. a giant  snake/ worm  made from fresh human corpses attacked my church, and every person it killed became part of its body. bloodiest dream ive ever had
next dream..
i was watching channel 4 news and there was a skin virus spreading worldwide, first shown was virus a10, an african american man with patches of black cancer spots covering 80 percent of his skin, then virus b11 was an indian woman missing her eyes and having burnt exposed skin, virus c12 was a caucasian boy with bleeding  frostbite all over his body, next was d13, a young man with red bleeding skin and infections that looked just like me. i then felt dizzy, i looked at my arm and it was infection d13, i then collapsed dead and woke up in sleep paralysis lucky the sp only lasted 10 seconds

----------


## polarisdreamtime

I've had so many nightmares with the same theme..I'm always running through
some sort of guantlet in the Roman system(this is ruled by a roman demi-
god,and his godess)There are traps everywhere,and plenty of enemies to 
fight.
Anyway,in one particular sequence,I met,and had to fight my duplicate who
was chasing me.He wasn't completely formed yet,and was made up of tiny
little square mirror pieces from head to toe.It was as if some machine generated him,with strict orders to destroy me,and replace me!He matched
my every move.It was one of the weirdest chase dreams I ever had..and he
was hell to overcome.

Another..This one,I was in the bowels of hell,and could smell the stench of 
strong sulfer,could feel the burning heat.Demons that actually looked like
demons were walking in some sort of slave-chain.Red saliva or blood mixed,
drooling from impossibly stretched open mouths..their teeth like needles.
It was a dream of observation..for they never showed me any malice.
I don't want to venture there again,anytime soon.

The scariest dreams are when I loose touch with reality completely..
Once I was emersed in a 60's inspired underground comic,sort of like
the wildest works of artist Robert Crumb.It was like I was in a chamber
of flashing images surrounding me,playing with boundarys.Some demonic
images were so disturbing,I had to force myself awake.I can only imagine
that's what a bad acid trip would be like.Totally bonkers!

----------


## Menthol

I don't have many nightmares, but I had one that has always stood out. When I was about 6 I got stolen at a gas station, and no one could hear me scream.

And another one happened a few months ago. I was on a train and my old teachers head dropped through to the floor. It then flew at me, and after I pushed it back I woke up.

----------


## Elite

Me having to see everyone I love be chopped up before my eyes :[

----------


## iamlord

My scariest dream would have to be a dream I had about a year ago.
Everything was pitch black, I literally couldn't see a thing. I knew I was standing up, and I had a gut feeling that I wasn't in some kind of box or anything, but that something had happened and the entire world had become pitch black. Then after a couple of minutes, these piercing yellow eyes and huge white, sharp-toothed grin appeared out of the black. The thing just kinda stared at me until I woke up.

When I told a friend about this dream, she said it seemd like some kind of "f*cked up 'Alice in Wonderland' shit."

----------


## kingofclutch

I had a dream and I woke up, rubbed my eyes and looked down near my feet and there was a dark figure there.I rubbed my eyes again and it was still there. Then it came closer and it was a very scary woman and she screamed very loud. This whole time I thought I was awake.

----------


## Frishert

I have and had very few nightmare's in my life. However, there's one nasty dream I can remember very well. I was a kid back then.

It's nothing, really; there's no scene, no idea, no nothing, only a feeling. A feeling of utter nothingness. There's no noise, absolute silence, but your mind explodes when you try to see or hear the scene. You want out of this dream, but the only thing you can do is not think of it, or that buzzing silence will drive you nuts. It was not the scenery that made this dream a nightmare, just the creepy feeling that went with it.

I actually got over this dream by trying to observe (watch, listen) it nonetheless, and fortunately it worked: the darkness just faded away. A white soft feeling remained, and it was gone.

Whew, now that was one nasty dream.

-Stenny

----------


## Tristan

I just woke up from a nightmare...not exactly the worst I've had but along the same lines. (I was to wake up around this time anyway for the WBTB, fortunately). Tonight, it was just more the same feeling of dread I have when I have any dream of the supernatural. Demonic forces mainly. This time, it involved dolls coming to life, not moving talking dolls (they never talk) but dolls staring straight into you, always, the most evil face you could imagine. Luckily, the feeling is gone now, otherwise I wouldn't be writing this. 

Its hard to describe the feeling, and I only feel this in nightmares, and can never remember it awake. Possibly the worse moment I had, I was walking through a deserted town, or parking lot, and there was this ultimate feeling of aloneness, and only one other entity was there. The moon, it was shining so brightly at me, so so so brightly, not the kind of brightness that hurts your eyes. This deep, intense feeling was the moon looking in to me. It was not a warm, comforting feeling either. As if the moon had rid the world of everyone else so it could chase me, destroy my mind. It followed me, coming close and closer, I could feel it watching me. I could almost see a face inside it. Anyway, eventually I woke up. I think the logical (in some wacky meaning of the word "logical") part of me believed the moon was some sort of UFO or alien. I'll never know.

----------


## Tiger Mimi

I had those terrible nightmares about ET. The whole story is here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=56484

----------


## KitsumiChan

I don't know about you people, but most of my nightmares occur during *FAs/familiar places*.
x__x

Can't think of anything superscary atm... ::?: 

I remember the other day, my friend was standing in my kitchen and he randomly transformed into an Antipriest, and he looked at me chanting "There is no God, there is no God.."

It doesn't seem all that scary, but he had a really fucked up expression on his face. 

There was definitely an evil presence, lol. XD

----------


## Zenithar66

Just last night i dreamt of  a sickening 8 eyed demon grabbing me everyhwere so hard and screaming at me that he is going to QUARRY the blood from body, while his eyes were pumping blood al over me..woke up paralyzed

----------


## :D

I've had a few nightmares that tend to make me feel wierd in the morning. Some of them go from getting chainsawed by the Power Rangers, from yetis and vampires chasing me, to me getting all my teeth pulled out. Nothing really special, but it goes to show how fear can play a big role within dreams.
:[

----------


## PinkFloydIsGod

Two nights ago I had my worst nightmare ever, which inspired me to actually join DreamViews and post this:

If you've ever seen the movie Mulholland Dr., you'll know that there's a scary, gruesome-looking man behind a diner. I had a dream that that man was sitting at the foot of my bed after a false awakening and was talking to me, but he had a woman's voice. Then I had ANOTHER false awakening and he was there again! Finally, I woke up and he was not there, but it turned out to be my LAST false awakening before I woke up for real. Wow, a grand total of three false awakenings...Has that ever happened to anyone else?

----------


## Jdeadevil

> I only have the same recurring nightmare where I see the little girl ghost out of FEAR. The weird thing is, she never actually does anything but stand there staring at me - just like she does in the game. I get this horrible feeling of another presence in the room with me and everything goes blury and slow - also like in the game when she appears.



To quote a post which is 2 years old. FEAR is *very* scary! And so is Condemed _(or however you spell it)_

==================================================  ================

Zombies

----------


## KitsumiChan

> To quote a post which is 2 years old. FEAR is *very* scary! And so is Condemed _(or however you spell it)_



Not to get off topic, but "PREY" on the 360 is worse.  ::shock::

----------


## ray

what is odd that most people's worst nightmares are when they are being attacked or killed.mine was when i was the killer...i was in my math class and all of a sudden i had this kick ass array of weapons and i went on this killing spree in the room it was weird because no one tried to stop me and i woke up all freaked out.it was horrible.

----------


## Elite Dreamer

The worst nightmare I have ever had was a reoccurring one when I was somewhere in the region from about 8 - 12. Please tell me if anyone has had a similar nightmare.

Now the physical dream itself is hard to explain because it is more of a feeling. An emotion that the dream creates. The only way I can ever really explain is like this.

Numbers rising. It sounds silly but it had to be the most frightening experience. Just the fear. It's so hard to explain. I want to be able to explain the feeling better but it's hard to write down. You know that feeling you get when you find out something and it makes your heart beat fast and you sweat and you choke and you panic. Times that feeling by 100 and that's the strain it put on me. I woke up crying every time and it made me never want to sleep again.

So glad I don't get it anymore.

----------


## Ingenious zealot

My nightmares are downright terrifying when they happen, but the themes themselves are not.  Perhaps my worst nightmare occured in 1st grade.

I was in the cafeteria playing with a lego character on top of flour bags.  I decided to put miniature glasses on the figure and give him a small newspaper.  Just as I did this, real-size versions of these objects appeared.  There was a universal law of sorts where whenever something strange happened, it was required to yell out "Bob".  After I said it, "Bob" was returned to me by a disembodied voice from all directions.  The voice was high pitched and resembled that of a clown.  

It sounds incredibly stupid looking back, but it scared me senseless.

----------


## Lux

When I was a kid I used to have a lot of nightmares. One of the most common "type" was when I would usually start dreaming about having fun with my friends or something similar. Suddenly I would find myself all alone, and this fear would come out of nowhere. I would look around and there, at the corner, I felt someones presence. I would never see _its_ face. The fear would just grow stronger and stronger. I would try to run but its as if I was strained by something and I knew I would definitely get caught. The thought of getting caught by that _thing_... was just... unexplainable.





> Originally Posted by *Elite Dreamer*:
> You know that feeling you get when you find out something and it makes your heart beat fast and you sweat and you choke and you panic. Times that feeling by 100 and that's the strain it put on me.



Trust me, I know what you felt.





> Originally Posted by *Jdeadevil*
> To quote a post which is 2 years old. FEAR is very scary! And so is Condemed (or however you spell it)



Omg, I can't remember how many times I had a heart attack from FEAR.  ::shock::

----------


## Super Duck

Wow! I'm glad to see this thread still is going...

I had a dream last night that I woke up in my bed with no limbs, just my head and torso. It was so real and I was petrified.

----------


## Dreamhope11

The most scary dream i can recall was the clown off the film IT, that whole film just creeps me out like hell.

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

had an effin' crazy dream last night. it was a false awakening, i can't remember the dream before but it too was vivid. at my desk was an unfamiliar almost evil looking laptop that for some reason i was scared to turn on, i decided for some reason to look up some scary websites on google (supposedly i was bored after being awake for 2 minutes) but they all sucked and were incredibly cheap. i then found a website that says at the front page
IF YOU CAN SURVIVE HALF AN HOUR THEN YOUR LIFE IS AWARDED.
then i scrolled down and it said the instant i went to that website i would not leave until i finish a certain challenge, i then looked behind me and my room was gone, pitch black...
at the middle of the screen was a big start button and i decided it's this or nothing to scare the fuck outta myslef, mainly becuase i stil believed it was fake. this challenge was to stare at the computer screen for 10 minutes straight and no looking away..... or else you DIE, doesn't sound so hard ehh? 
''the longer you stare the worse it becomes'' in bold lettering...
... every 20 seconds a new clip will apear.
first it starts with  people having a nice conversation on a table.
then it changes to children eating spiders and smashing them.
ten seconds later it's a dog killing a possum.
..so it seems that every 20 seconds the things you see would become more bizzare and otherwordly. after about 4 minutes that's when it got effin' weird.. 
i then saw a bloody pale face with it's eyes ripped out continually shouting my name in a demonic voice, then it changed to a picture of me as a child slowly being turned into a demonic image of satan.
after about 6 minutes it showed a reflection of , like a mirror and a dark figure behind me, i thouhgt it was real so i turned around and there was nothing, i looked back and the page said ''youve been fooled''.
it was a trick to not look at the screen.
i then felt like suffocating and died because i lost. i cannot explain how real it felt when i suffocated, and it went for like a minute staright... afterwards it changed into a different dream i don't remember what it was about.

----------


## ray

> The most scary dream i can recall was the clown off the film IT, that whole film just creeps me out like hell.



ugh , i can't watch that movie...i saw it once when i was about eight...not a good idea...its way too creepy,i will never watch it ever again.

----------


## Elite Dreamer

> had an effin' crazy dream last night. it was a false awakening, i can't remember the dream before but it too was vivid. at my desk was an unfamiliar almost evil looking laptop that for some reason i was scared to turn on, i decided for some reason to look up some scary websites on google (supposedly i was bored after being awake for 2 minutes) but they all sucked and were incredibly cheap. i then found a website that says at the front page
> IF YOU CAN SURVIVE HALF AN HOUR THEN YOUR LIFE IS AWARDED.
> then i scrolled down and it said the instant i went to that website i would not leave until i finish a certain challenge, i then looked behind me and my room was gone, pitch black...
> at the middle of the screen was a big start button and i decided it's this or nothing to scare the fuck outta myslef, mainly becuase i stil believed it was fake. this challenge was to stare at the computer screen for 10 minutes straight and no looking away..... or else you DIE, doesn't sound so hard ehh? 
> ''the longer you stare the worse it becomes'' in bold lettering...
> ... every 20 seconds a new clip will apear.
> first it starts with  people having a nice conversation on a table.
> then it changes to children eating spiders and smashing them.
> ten seconds later it's a dog killing a possum.
> ...



silicovolcaniosis! I love that one! No offense, it would have been absolutely terrifying but wow! What a great idea for a short film! Mind if I steal it? LOL!

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

> silicovolcaniosis! I love that one! No offense, it would have been absolutely terrifying but wow! What a great idea for a short film! Mind if I steal it? LOL!



that really would be a good idea for a horror film  :tongue2:

----------


## Amelie

> I'm all alone and someone's chasing me, I try to talk to people but it's like they don't hear me D: stabba stabba!



I know how you feel, except I get chased by wolves. =S

----------


## Uniq0ne

OK the most fucked up and disturbing dream I ever had went like this. I'm looking in this box about the size of a small TV, and inside of it is lit red. This guys head rises from the bottom of it and he's staring at me. Then this clothing hanger is place around his neck and for what seems like about 30 minutes all I'm looking at is this mans head while he's being choked to death...

----------


## gagaku

It soundes stupid now, but when I was five I had a nightmare that a sesame street looking easter island head in the hallway ate me allive! :Eek:

----------


## Hukif

Hm, since there are around 5 wich got into the worst side, I will post the shortest one.

Well, I was in a place with no color, shape or dimensions, tough I still knew I was there and it existed in some weird form, anyway, it was a huge mass gathering most of the "negative" feelings and since I had it while a child I got pretty scared of it, specially when it started to grow and hit me from very single angle out there and yell in weird ways things that I didn't understand, anyway, it was a recurring nightmare for many years (4) then I got to understand the basics of those feelings and that they weren't "negative" but "neutral" and got rid of the mass and his yellings (wich lather I decifred as "I will kill your mind")

----------


## Delilah

> My single worst nightmare severley messed with my head for weeks afterwards.  I refused to sleep for several days, and was paranoid for even longer.
> 
> The reason was because during this nightmare I was fully lucid. It started with me false awakening in my bed.  I look at my alarm clock, and where there should be digital time and date there's and encylopedia-esque definition for the word time.  
> This got me lucid (obviously)
> 
> Sat at the bottom of my bed is a small imp like figure, reddish in colour. He just looked upthe bed at me and says very simply "you're mine"
> 
> I try to make him dissapear. I'm lucid, nomally this would be simple.  Nothing happens, he just laughs.  He just keeps staring at me and says "nothing will work now".  I try waking up.  Nothing happens.  That's the point where the fear kicks in, I actually am worried I'll never be able to wake up.  I flee blindly out of my house, and into the dreamed neighbourhood (different from real but the same in all my dreams) trying to get away from the creature. 
> 
> ...




Some of the scariest dreams I've had have been when I was lucid. My dream was almost like yours, too! I was at my old primary school and realised I was lucid when I saw a tree walking around. I have this bad habit of using psychic powers to blow things up in my dreams, so I blew the tree up with my mind. Then a smaller, gnome-sized tree runs at my furious at what I was doing. I tried to blow him up, but my powers failed me and as this purple, baby-tree thing reached me, I was transported to my bedroom. Basically I was its bitch until I forced myself awake (which took more effort than usual).

In another lucid dream when I was still perhaps under ten, I was on a dark oval that would move under my feet while I ran. It was really dizzying, and I knew I was dreaming, but when I "opened" my eyes I was in my room and everything seemed fine; but there was this picture of a fareground that was moving all eerily in its frame like the oval. I tried to wake up, but when I closed my eyes I was back in the oval, and when I opened them the picture was there. Eventually I lost track of things and woke up, but for ages I thought the picture was really haunting me, and had it removed from my room.

This year I had a lucid dream that felt like it lasted for hours, and the hours felt like days, and it was one of the very few times I couldn't force myself to wake up. I talked to dream characters asking what was going on, and why I couldn't wake up, but they didn't answer. Everything was so clear and so vivid and yet I couldn't wake up, so I started to believe something had happened to my body in real life, like I had slipped into a coma... It freaked me out. The most awesome thing, though, was eventually I saw this really close friend of mine in an empty shopping centre, and she said "let's go back home", so I followed her and slipped out of the dream.

If that isn't a case of a dreamguide saving someone's ass, I don't know what is...

----------


## BeSomebody

Being locked in a bathroom, long, with two doors. In the middle of the room was a bath with a horrible, mangled corpse. The corpse got up and slowly walked toward me. Another corpse appeared behind me, a woman with veiny dead skin like the woman from the Shining. I managed to get out and ran out the front of the house which was an old fashioned one with spiked rails running on the walls and attached to identical houses for the whole block. I ran out but I was being pursued by people with guns who wanted to capture me and force back into the house at the mercy of the living corpses.


I also had a dream where a clown pursued me across the world, appearing where ever I went. I felt terrified and paranoid.

----------


## IrAePyUrDrEaMz

Mine is always Falling off a cliff for sum reason its always re occurring =/
its like during the dream im doing sumthing then all of a sudden im at a cliff and I Fall off or sum1 pushes me off and right when im about to hit the ground, i wake up sweating or on the floor  >_>  ;-;

----------


## DarkBlade

My worst Nightmare is loosing every friend I have and my family not paying attention to me like someone is taking control over my life telling me to get lost and never coming back and me loosing my anger and breaking loose out of control for someone I hate.

----------


## jeremy111

Well here it goes:

I'm having a fun time at the river with my family, they are swinging of ropes into the river and the encourege me to try it.
I being not a good swimmer said no and no but yet I felt as if I had too. So I get up to the rope and I swing. Woosh, I jump. Then all off a sudden everyone dissapears and the water goes to I'd say about 8 feet deep instead of the usually idk, 60+ deep. Then I fall in. I land on a corpse of a dead WW11 soldier. The creapy thing is his skin was still on but extremely discusting looking. Then he just lifts his head and stares, but then out of nowhere he lunges his head towards me and screams. I woke up extremely paraniod eventually went to sleep again and had the same dream just instead of the water sinking and the dead body I just sank down then floated up like normal creepy, eh?

This was about 4 years ago. So it's pretty recent considering I don't remember a nightmare since.

----------


## H Savvy

I had a really ghastly one recently. I was in a stairwell, going down the stairs, just minding my own business and dreaming about something at the bottom (I'm sure). On one of the landings, suspended "hammock style" in the corner by the ceiling, there was a blanket full of toys and things. When I saw it, my mind immediately made the connection: ghost baby.

For some reason (dreams, man, they're killer like that) I chose to knock it down. I jumped and swatted it. Successfully. But doing so pissed of the ghost. Everything went downhill from there. I've never felt so much raw anger as from that damned baby ghost. It was _tangible_ anger. The rest of the dream is a little fuzzy, but it mostly involved horrible things being done to me by that ghost. I woke up terrified. 

Too terrified to go back to sleep, actually. I turned on the lights (like, 3am) and used my laptop until sunrise. Then collapsed into sleep again. Luckily, no ghost this time.

----------


## nzguy

I remember my first nightmare ever. I would have been about 5-6. I was standing by the letterbox waiting for my dad to come home from work, as I did every day. All of a sudden, this mutant emu came running around the corner. Its eyes were red surrounded by black and it was making horrific noises. I could literally hear it galloping.

It was running extremely fast - there was no way I could outrun it. It came right towards me. I closed my eyes in the hope it would disappear. I couldn't hear it anymore so I opened my eyes. There it stood, completely motionless with its beak about an inch from my face. I tried to kick it, but it grabbed my leg in its beak and began swallowing me whole.

I could hear my bones being crushed in its throat as it swallowed me slowly. Once I was up to my chest, I remember FEELING my lungs collapsing and letting out this weak yell. Then I woke up.




The only other nightmare I remember was when I was a bit older. I was in the living room with my parents, when these two guys in black suits came down our chimney. I don't know where my parents went - they seemed to just disappear. Then the two men began to cut my head open with a handsaw. It was so vivid, I can still remember the details. 

I could HEAR the thrusts of the saw on my head as well has FEEL the vibrations it caused. After what felt like forever, I finally woke up. I couldn't move, I just lay there for what felt like about an hour. I was sweating and my heart was beating like mad.

They are basically the only two nightmares I recall having. I remember being extremely afraid of going to bed for weeks after them.

----------


## mel_noah

In order of appearance (with many not being remembered of course)
1.) My house burning down (when I was five) and my family being trapped inside
2.) Being in a giant room that is padded on all four sides and the room turning over and upside down and I constantly fall
3.) Night hag dreams
4.) death dreams of my son (numerous)
5.) dream where my darling fiancé' was skinned alive and someone was wearing his skin to try to trick me into believing it was him so he could get close enough to kill me

There are many, many, many more. But these stick out in my mind


Interesting to note, my six-year-old had a dream when he was five that a boy was wearing his skin and pretending to be him as he hung from the ceiling trying to trick us into believe it was him in order to kill us. 

Strange, because I do not allow the child to watch scary programming other than Scooby-Doo. I suppose he has inherited the curse from his dear mom.

----------


## Good as Gold

I was deathly afraid of Mr. Bean.

I dreamt once he chased me around a table. Ahh!

----------


## videogamer99

I've had two really bad dreams during my childhood. One was that I ate some weird food and I shrunk then accidentally went into a video game and was stuck in it replaying it over and over again. I had that dream two or three times. The other was recurring one that was different each time. It always involved me and my brother in a car my mother was driving and my mom would suddenly disappear and I would have to drive the car. I am now 17 and still do not have my license. I do not know how to drive but that dream showed me that someday my mother would not be there when I need her and I have to take responsibility for myself and care for myself.

----------


## Lëzen

I'm not really a nightmare person...more of a "bad dream person".

Usually my bad dreams revolve around:

-Getting chased by zombies

-Being in a dark, empty house

-Problems with the plumbing, esp. toilets

-Friends and/or family being murdered

-Hearing a woman's blood-curdling scream (which to me is the most grating noise in the world)

-False awakenings (the concept of FAs is just disturbing on so many levels)

If I ever have a true nightmare, I'll be sure to post it here.

----------


## Ozzi99

> I was deathly afraid of Mr. Bean.
> 
> I dreamt once he chased me around a table. Ahh!



! Thats like me. i cried when i saw his first movie, when i was young of course  :tongue2: 

For me it'd have to be bugs under my skin. I could see them moving and when i squeezed them cartilage and blood exploded out of the hole and went every where.  :Eek:

----------


## Domineek

Mine would have to be one I used to have CONSTANTLY. Basically atleast 4 nights a week, I was like 4-7, yeah I had it for 3 years.

It was about an old woman, my mom told me that I used to say that she lived in a hole in my wall ::shock:: . I called her ``Grandma Broken Legs`` she was scary as hell.

I remember when she was coming in my dreams I would hear like a drum beat, which now that I think about it was my heart getting faster.

----------


## mini0991

I don't have a lot of nightmares, but I used to have a few recurring themes, most of which were of things that I was afraid of because I didn't understand.

When I was younger, I saw something on television that terrified the FUCK outta me. Just its appearance...it was scary to me. I saw it in my nightmares for years, and in every nightmare I tried not to look at it or would always do whatever I could to avoid seeing it. 

So, about three years ago, I decided enough was enough. I hopped on Google Image Search and just looked for the damn thing. I knew if I would just look at it, the nightmares would stop. Scrolling down a page, it came up. My heart skipped a beat when I saw it again in real life after years...then I was all like "that's it? that's what I was afraid of?" A few more dreams featured the thing and now I hardly ever see the thing in my dreams. And on occasion, when I do, I wake up and shrug it off as annoying more than anything else.

Believe it or not, I also had a lot of dreams turned scary by the emergency broadcast system. I was TERRIFIED of this damn thing when I was kid. The noise gave me an instant heart attack whenever I heard it on TV. I would often have dreams of sitting in a room watching TV and then having the NOISE and the RED SCREEN come up on the TV...and I would run out screaming from it. Another dream had the TV changing itself to an EAS test (this was before we had cable boxes that can actually do this). I had scary false awakenings early in the morning where I'd be hiding under the covers while the room glowed red from the TV having an EAS test. Point blank, the emergency broadcast system dominated my nightmares for a good portion of my life...that is until I uploaded the most viewed EAS video on youtube...I heard the noise play almost every day when I replied to comments on the vide, and was like "eh". Now I don't even feel the wave of red-hot fear I used to when I hear the noise. But there's still that part of me that drive me to race for "mute" when the lady on XM says they'll be testing in a few seconds, during the night.

These days, my nightmares mostly consist of my more realistic fears I have...the predominant one is me losing my health and slowly dying. I've had nightmares of being in the hospital and such. Mostly, my nightmares these days are few, less surreal, and more realistic.

----------


## Ozzi99

Whats the emergency broadcast system  ::|:

----------


## dweezil

this happened last april while i was sleeping over at a house that used to be a nursing home. other people have claimed to have had rape dreams at this house and it's rumored to be haunted. 

sleep paralysis which bordered on lucidity, followed by a false awakening..i get up walk down the hall and i'm approached by a guy i just met that evening (who is also sleeping at the house). he tries to rape me. i wake up punching and shouting NO! then drive home at 4:45am. 

also

when i was about 11 i had this one...god and the devil are standing at a podium. i watch as they sign a document. it's a paper signed by both stating that they are one and the same. in on it together. they chuckle like fat cat businessmen. i wake up freaked out. 
it's pretty tao : )

----------


## mini0991

> Whats the emergency broadcast system



It's used in North America to alert the masses over TV and radio in case of a national emergency, like getting attacked. If he needed to, the President can get control over every media outlet in under an hour.

----------


## slayer

> It's used in North America to alert the masses over TV and radio in case of a national emergency, like getting attacked. If he needed to, the President can get control over every media outlet in under an hour.



I wish I could do that...

I'm not sure what my worst nightmare was...I mean, my are pretty much like normal dreams except the feeling that I get from the dream.

----------


## Lëzen

> Whats the emergency broadcast system



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPXuI...eature=related

Of course, they differ from area to area (my screen goes multicolored instead of red).

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

My worst reoccurring nightmares are definitely dreams that involve me falling from great distances. Ive falling from tall buildings, cliffs, houses, hills, mountains, trees, etc. many times over (I guess its pretty obvious that Im afraid of heights). 

My worst nightmare of all time is definitely the dream I had of being trapped in a barn house surrounded by these mutant rat-like zombies. Pretty funny right? Wrong, it wasnt that bad of a nightmare until they all broke in and started bitting into me and tearing me to pieces as I laid on the ground defenseless. I could feel their teeth sink into my flesh and it hurt everywhere they bit into me (yes I felt the pain). That was definitely the most horrifying nightmare Ive ever had.

----------


## Meowth

The worst dream I've probably had was when this strange man was stalking around outside my house. My parents were there, and the doors and windows were all barracaded up. I could hear the guy banging on the doors and yelling. For some reason, and I have no idea why I did, but I opened up the front door. I had a rather large coffee table in my hand (which is impossible) but as soon as I opened up the door, he was standing right there and he shot me point-blank in the forehead. I went down and everything went a dark red colour. I only heard the screams of my parents.

And then I woke up, covered in sweat. Scared the shit out of me it did... x(

----------


## 'Leviathan'

I wouldn't call it a nightmare, but it felt quite painful/numb.

I was dreaming that I was on a tyre swing, except it was huge. I could swing myself extremely high and fast, but as a result, felt negative G;s on my way back down.

Anyway, on one particular 'swing' I fell off, and started to fall, however, the ground seemed to be miles away and I kept feeling negative G forces and the numb feeling throughout my body. I eventually hit the ground, and it hurt, but at the same time, it didn't, if that makes any sense.

It was a actually pretty cool.

----------


## blahaha

I've had these recurring nightmares for a few years where I'm being drowned in a bathtub and can't do anything about it. It's always a different person and a different place but the face of my attacker always has this sad, disturbed look on it. It really creeps me out but now sometimes I realize I'm dreaming when this happens.

----------


## Werewolves of London

I dreamed of being made into a waxwork. I was in a horror movie-style room (dark, torches on the walls) where they were boiling the stuff liquid. I am not sure who the people in the room were that were with me but they shaved my hair, cut my tongue out to stop me screaming and then hit me over the head with my heavy platform shoe. Someone was also groping my chest but the pain was so bad (I was really in pain!) that I didn't care. In the background someone was droning on about how beautiful I would be when they were finished with me, and that everyone would come to admire me. Then they started to pour the hot wax over my legs and someone cut my throat so I would die faster. Thank goodness I woke up at that point.

----------


## Dash

I was in a knife fight with a skeleton, and I tried to stab him. Then, it grabbed the knife away, and overpowered me. The knife fell away, and I was trying to hold the skeleton's knife back, but it was easily pushing the knife down. Then, my arms just stopped pushing, and the skeleton's blade went right into my thigh. Then it started stabbing me over and over. I remember begging and screaming at it to stop and it kept stabbing me. I also remember there was a huge amount of pain.

I woke up and I was crying. lol. I think I had a leg cramp in real life.

----------


## newage3680

I had a dream I had a sword fight with Sephiroth, but suddenly it went really blurry so I couldn't parry, got impaled by his masamune  :Sad:

----------


## Temperamental

I had the worst dream last night! I was being chased by a guy drained in blood, holding an axe. He was trying to kill me. We kept on crossing, but I always escaped. In the end, I stupidly locked myself in this room so he wouldn't be able to come in. The locks didn't work. He came in and raised his axe when I suddenly realized it was a dream. I started pinching myself, trying to wake up, but I couldn't feel anything. I was trapped.

----------


## HazelEyedAthena

I have had some crazy ass dreams.  I think the worst one would actually be a dream of something that has actually happened to me.  I frequently dream of times where I was physically abused by an ex boyfriend of mine (who Karma has retributed with for he died a couple years ago drunk driving... not that I'm happy about that but it is a relief.)... anyway, but because they are dreams they're somewhat worse because they have those nightmarish elements of feeling trapped, immense fear, and other things.  I could remember feeling blood aganst my face and tasting it in my mouth.  I've even woken up with scratches on me and thin bleeding cuts.  It's been to crazy, and I'm not even remembering all of the dreams I've woken up screaming from.  I feel pretty sheepish though when I wake up trying to untie the ropes around me and finding that they are just my sheets.  hehe... :Oops:  Oops.

----------


## dk2852

The scariest dream I ever had is in its own thread in this section.
But a close second would be the one I had when I was about 7 years old.
In the dream I was walking thorugh a store, k-mart I believe. My dad or mom was with me in one of the aisles, but I wandered off like kids do. I went through the aisles and saw something which was unusual. A old lady with white hair and wrinkles, but her skin was a greenish blue color. It contrasted quite badly with her hair. I wasn't scared when I first saw her though. I went to the end of the aisle, and laid down, as if I was sleeping. The next thing I knew this lady was climbing on top of me, and breathing heavily making this hissing sound. She came closer to my face, and I woke up. The scariest part was that when I woke up, my eyes opened instantly and for less than a second I still saw her on top of me. It vanished rather quickly, but it was still scary. For a long time, I thought she was a real person who went around in people's dreams while they were asleep. I never had another dream with that lady in it though.

----------


## Lusense

I have violent, scary dreams all the time but alot of the time it's intentional lol  ::banana:: .

----------


## garnet

I had a reoccuring dream with slight variations from the age of 4 to the age of 34 years. I would either participate in killing an old woman or be blamed for killing her. I would often find her bodyparts at my feet when I was showering myself, or in the bedroom, or I would be burying her alive etc.

How they stopped is I went to a homeopath for a skin condition called formication after one redback spider bite on my spinal cord in which I exercised and placed the poison thru my body.

The homeopath went over various lists such as foods I liked and whether I prefered hot or cold showers, to sleep with sheets over me etc. She then came to the question of any reoccuring dreams. I felt so embarassed I did not want to say anything. I told her and she gave me a small tablet the size of a pinhead.

The dreams took around a month to stop and my whole life turned upside-down.

The old lady now turns up in my dreams. She is always the advisor. She reads tarot cards, brings me gifts of significance, warns me by taking me to her house etc.

What I found out was that I was sabotaging my own wise woman or self. I was deny things for other people - trying to be nice.

----------


## melizma06

my scariest nightmare was this recurring dream i used to have (as in almost every night for a couple of years) that i was in my room, except my room was in a castle on the beach, and i looked out the window and saw a t-rex (dinosaur) walking up and down the beach and i turned to my sister who was asleep in her bed and i wanted her to wake up and see the t-rex.
she wouldn't answer me though, so i got up and rolled her over and she was a skeleton - and then i woke up

it might not seem that scary, but it is when your 4 years old!

----------


## chanchapa

I'm in my house, more or less, and there's this large grandfather clock, and every hour some sort of monster comes out of a Santa-like sack. I have exactly one hour to try to get out, or away some how from the monster. These monsters would either just stand there menacingly while I cowered in some corner, or under my sheets terrified, or talk about doing very horrible graphic things. Either way I'm pretty much scared shitless the whole hour. This was before I was ever able to I suppose switch out of my dreams, so I often contemplated about just getting up, and letting whatever pretty much kill me. Go my self-preservation!  ::happy::

----------


## Patrick

> I'm in my house, more or less, and there's this large grandfather clock, and every hour some sort of monster comes out of a Santa-like sack. I have exactly one hour to try to get out, or away some how from the monster. These monsters would either just stand there menacingly while I cowered in some corner, or under my sheets terrified, or talk about doing very horrible graphic things. Either way I'm pretty much scared shitless the whole hour. This was before I was ever able to I suppose switch out of my dreams, so I often contemplated about just getting up, and letting whatever pretty much kill me. Go my self-preservation!



I used to have pretty similar recurring nightmares, except the monsters were the broomsticks from Disney's Fantasia. I had about ten minutes to hide, and they always found me no matter where I was. Sometimes they would throw me into a massive pot of boiling water, other times they would rip me limb from limb. I taught myself how to wake myself up from these nightmares though, which is what got me interested in lucid dreaming.

----------


## Ilumirath

I had this dream where i needed to crawl my way out to come somwhere else in these narrow passages, or the dream where this demon putted me in this tiny space where i coud barely breath. 

The point is i hate narrow passage's/spots

----------


## chanchapa

> I used to have pretty similar recurring nightmares, except the monsters were the broomsticks from Disney's Fantasia. I had about ten minutes to hide, and they always found me no matter where I was. Sometimes they would throw me into a massive pot of boiling water, other times they would rip me limb from limb. I taught myself how to wake myself up from these nightmares though, which is what got me interested in lucid dreaming.



Yeah, I actually learned how to just change my dreams after I got really annoyed with that one. And nice fantasia dream. ;D

----------


## Ceem

My most memorable one was when I was around 7. 

 I was at a small zoo with no walls or hills on a big flat plateau.  It was kind of connected to others, was grassy, and there was a huge drop to the ground, which I could not see from my perspective.  At the zoo they had these giraffes with necks that could lengthen, but they could not walk up hills for some reason.  They kept multiple in a depression, steep slopes, but also grassy and not fenced off.  Of course I fell in.  I tried to run up and out as fast as I could, but the giraffe heads were chasing me, because their necks kept growing.  I slipped on a rock just before I got out and my parents were there to try and help me up.  THey werent fast enough, and i got hit by the giraffe horns, of which the monster giraffes had.

Sorry that was so long, feel lucky I didnt write all of my good ones!

----------


## lagunagirl

any nightmare that occurs during a false awakening, because that's, of course, always when I believe that it's real the most. And my mind always comes up with something that's scary, but still more logical than most dream-related things during FA's.

----------


## xMoonlightx

One nightmare that will haunt me for the rest of my life. 

My dad... told me to... kill him. ::lipssealed::  ::sad2::  ::damnit::  ::whyohwhy:: :insomnia:

Thats when i screamed "Wake up!" and started to hit myself.

----------


## sleepless 2 nite

I dreamed once that I couldn’t wake up. And my family and friends thought I was dead. There was a funeral for me. My brother and father picked me up out of my casket at the funeral service. One by my hands and the other by my feet.

They swung me like you would to toss a body off of a ship, or building. They tossed me into my grave. I still remember feeling the thump as I landed on my back at the bottom of this 10 foot deep grave. 

I knew it was ten foot because I heard all of the planning that had been done. everything. All of the conversations that took place. 

Lying there the whole time on the cold stainles steel unable to move or speak or open my eyes. I could only listen. I heard bad things and good things that people said about me (wont get into that).

Laying there in the bottom my grave, on my back, no casket, and they started burying me. The first shovel of earth landed on my chest. The second, on my face.

I woke myself up and my pillow was soaked. Tears or sweat, I dunno.

Lucid? I wish...

And  xMx ...   ::hug::

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

I used have the stereotypical "falling dream" quite often. Somehow I've been pushed out of an airplane, (whose cabin is strangely not a typical airplane cabin, but the dreamscape from a totally different setting, and one of the doors in the dreamscape somehow ends up being the side door of the airplane) and I try both parachutes. Neither of them work. I try to change direction to hit something like water, but every time I do, a sudden gust of wind blows me back towards a grove of spiky dead pine trees or something else tall and sharp. I jolt awake just as I'm arm's length from the tree, feeling exhausted. 

Twice I've woken up on the floor beside the bed, distinctly remembering falling asleep on top of it.  ::holyshit::

----------


## JadedSapphire

I frequently dream of my teeth falling out.  I think this freaks me out more than any other nightmare.  The last time I had this nightmare I was screaming at myself to wake up, but I somehow managed to convince myself that it was not a dream but reality...

----------


## Yoiee

One of the worst nightmares I had, I was walking down my street, and somehow my house wasn't there. I panicked and started running in every direction. Then, I saw a stage where Oprah was doing an interview with someone who has a mental illness (I think.) It was like if I was watching it on tv. The camera zoomed on Oprah's face as she said the man's illness. I was so scared that I woke up. 

  I don't know what she said, but I only know I that I couldn't sleep for the rest of the night.

----------


## Nemu

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=73586

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

This dream I had when I was about 11 ish. It starts out as my mother and I having a conversation very late at night about the supposed apocalypse coming in 2012 and how supposedly it was something because the sun would stop existing that year, however the dream had nothing to do with this. So finally after being exhausted we both went to sleep (and yes this is all a dream) and in the dream itself had a much less vivid dream about something i dont rermember. So then I had a false awakening back into the much more vivid dream, walked into the room my mom was sleeping in to continue the conversation about the apocalypse but she wasn't there. I also smelled something rancid coming from the kitchen and checked the fridge to see a bucket of bloody cut up human skin tissue. I then went into the living room and spotted an almost dead female body skinned fully and bound to the wall in a way that you'd bound someone to a cross. I felt an extreme sadness looking at her and thought this must be what someone did to my mother while i was sleeping. Then I looked behind me to find my mother and said to her ''I am so glad you're alive'' and she responded... ''of course I am''. And then looked back at the body and asked her who is this? And she told me '' This is your sister, and you're next'' looking at me with a lifeless expression.
I then saw her knock me unconcious and I woke up right next to my sister's body bound to the wall seeing my mother skinning me with a knife. When I looked at her face close enough I noticed that it wasn't my mother, but it was some woman who looked eerily similar to her.

----------


## Sapphira

I have only had this dream once, but it was terrible.
I am in a jungle on a little stream in a wooden boat, and am looking around me when suddenly I realize that there are snakes everywhere on land, and that there is no place for me to get out of the boat.  ::shock::   The stream is so narrow I can almost reach out and touch the snakes.  And that is where I woke up, thankfully...
There were all kinds of them, big and small and different colors...*shudder*

----------


## ArtfulBodger

Like many above, I also had my most disturbing dream when I was very young.
I dreamed I was watching a Daredevil, like Evil Knievil, try to jump a gorge on a motorbike. (I suppose the dream could also have been influenced by that Simpsons episode where Homer skateboards over springfield gorge.)
         The Daredevil would pretty much fall as soon as even trying to jump the gorge, and I would see a worms eye view of him scraping down the rocky cliffside, doing some pretty bad damage to himself on the way down.
  The dream would then jump back up to a view of the ledge from where he fell, and he was sitting down, with one leg missing. Blood would pour, almost like an overflowing drainage grate, from his leg and into the gorge.

     Now if you can picture a police station interrogation room, (sort of like a dark green bricked, small confined room with a swinging lightbulb, and with a two way mirror.) After the gorge seen, I'm now in the viewing room of this interrogation room, looking through the mirror. The Daredevil sits slightly off center from the middle of the room, and stares *through* the mirror, at me. Once again his leg is pouring blood profusely onto the cold floor of the interrogation room, and it slowly fills, eventually engulfing the view of the two way mirror.
   The whole time, Mr Daredevil kept staring at me, as if nothing was wrong at all.

  Now, I haven't read many of the other nightmares in this thread, but I was only a toddler when I had this dream. I can tell you now, it definitely did some damage to me. Daredevil stunts like that freak the hell outa me!

----------


## acillis

one night when i was 21 or 22, i was listening to relaxing music, dolphin type stuff.
i had a dream and this is still the worse nightmare i had to date, i was in a huge mall, and for some odd reason i was totally shitting my self, i knew there was something outside of the mall that wanted to hurt me, i somehow also knew what it was, it was something like kingkong but 10x the size of him ::shock:: 
i was standing near the doors of the mall totally freaking out, and a priest was walking towards the doors, i tried to warn him; but he looked at me like its ok there's nothing out there, i was screaming my head off at him to not go outside;  
a security guard came along cause i was going off my head, he was about to take me away, when suddenly when the priest was standing just a little bit outside, a huge ape hand came down and lifted him away, the security guard now was like wtf!!!!!! ::shock::  i found some place in the mall to sleep, in the morning, still dreaming; i heard the ape thing talk to my mind, saying it was gonna get me!... i was freaking out

----------


## tman

I don't know if this is a nightmare, but it is horror based, I wasn't exactly scared when I was dreaming but anyway...

Me, my dad, and my sister were in a broken down city, much like Raccoon city from Resident evil, we were trying to get away from these giant crows, the crows were about as big as an average human being. While we were hiding I found these giant eggs that held baby crows in them, even though they were pretty big like the size of an adult bald eagle, they hatched and let out this PIERCING SCREAM. I killed them with my bare hands by breaking their necks, lol I know pretty brutal, then we continued to look for a place to sleep for the night. We found this broken down hotel and went to the 2nd floor. We went in the hotel room and it had one bed, My dad told me that we had to sleep in shifts with one person to stay up to look out for any crows. I volunteered because I wasn't sleepy. My dad and sister went to sleep and I looked out the room, I then saw the biggest crow I have seen yet, I panicked and hid in the closet, in the closet were more of those eggs. They hatched and let out that piercing scream again. I looked out of the room and I saw the huge crow coming towards the room we were in. My dad then said to lay on the bed completely still because the crows can't sense us if we're still. I layed on the bed and closed my eyes, then I felt the crows feet land on my body. I woke up after that, but it was freaky because even though I was awake I still felt the texture of the crows feet until I started to move! It's pretty fascinating how the human brain senses things. :smiley:

----------


## kingofclutch

Anyone else had leprechaun nightmares when they were a kid? No? Well...

I was probably around 6 when I had them and it started with a FA. I got out of my bed and looked over to my closet and inside were hundreds of little leprechauns pouring out and coming towards me. I quickly ran to my parents room to get help and I looked at their closet and they were there too! I couldn't get away from them, they were surrounding me, going to kill me!

----------


## epicdreamer371

Hmm ive had a couple
1. The world was ending and everyone was dying (war of the worlds scene)
i walked up stairs to get sum fresh air and i saw Limbs everywhere blood bones veins i couldn't see any free patch of ground there were black crows flying around eating the corps.
2.i watched people cut up organs in a hospital.
3. the worst i think i waled into a bathroom a model being raped and murdered and it was so horrific cause i ended up seeing that happened in the next scene. and then i saw my friend walking with the rapist/murderer 
i can remember that image still so clearly that image haunted me for a week.
also seeing my cat being beheaded.
what else hmm
thats it that i recall

----------


## ArtfulBodger

> Anyone else had leprechaun nightmares when they were a kid? No? Well...
> 
> I was probably around 6 when I had them and it started with a FA. I got out of my bed and looked over to my closet and inside were hundreds of little leprechauns pouring out and coming towards me. I quickly ran to my parents room to get help and I looked at their closet and they were there too! I couldn't get away from them, they were surrounding me, going to kill me!



     Yeah, I have!
Forgot all about that. It wasn't the size a typical leprechaun was though, it was sort of just like a really small adult, dressed like a leprechaun. It kept squeezing out of the bath plug hole and chasing me through a party at my house. Everyone i spoke to said they couldn't see it. He had a maniacal laugh that sends chills down my spine, I wish now that you'd hadn't reminded me of it!

----------


## Madmax100

I've had a few bad ones, but the worst I can remember is being in a dark room, and then a yellow light started flashing, like a siren. I could only see whatever it highlighted as it rotated. And then, out of the shadow, a hooded figure began making his way toward me. He stayed still under the light, but as it moved from him, he moved, so was closer to me every time the light fell on him. I was unable to move, and he came RIGHT up to my face. Finally, he took his hood down, revealing a grotesque, gaunt, corpse-like face. He just opened his mouth, and screamed. Just screamed, louder and louder, and it was the most terrifying sound I have ever heard. I can't really describe it. It just grew and grew, vibrating right through me, until I slammed into my real body. I was crying when I woke, and couldn't sleep for the rest of the night. eurgh, it probably sounds stupid, but it was just the most terrifying experience of my life. That noise.... *shudders*

----------


## QuietBang

Since I was about 10 till today, Ive always tried to save a beautiful young demonic/angel being from pain. Yet always ending with my own suffering to witch woke me.

----------


## Promethion

*I have this Nightmare that Reoccurs every time I am ill.*

 I am in pitch black, every so often I see a flash of gray appear on the black light. I am hearing soft voices, I can't quite understand what they are saying. and I also feel a sharp but immense pain roll over me, as if the weight of a semi, is stabbing me in the form of small concentrated spikes. this happens all at once, I've been having this dream since a child. I will wake up and hear the voices again. I sound crazy, but Luckily it's only when I'm sick.

----------


## Dash

I keep having this recurring nightmare where my dog's corpse either comes up from the ground already dead and decaying (like one where the ground was wet, and the ground caved in where he was buried (he was cremated in real life)), or is alive in some form (often like a zombie). Weird.

Another stupid one is where a rapist is trying to rape me or kill me, and he's outside my house, and I have to call 911. Or, someone's hurt and I have to dial 911. I pick up the phone to dial it, but it never works, and I keep dialing the wrong number. I'm always terrified in the dream, but it's pretty funny thinking about it when I wake up.

----------


## deepsleep

> jumping off a cliff and feeling...let me say that again...FEELING all the bones in your body break while still being alive...it was terrifing because it felt so real
> 
> having an army of clowns with axes break down your door and trying to kill you....
> 
> and the classic...
> 
> being forced to go to school while you are on summer holidays...



but mommy, i dont wanna go to school.

----------


## kurjula

when i was 9 i had a nightmare where i was in a coffee shop, it had orange walls and the large windows and wooden tables and such. there were about 15 other people, drinking and talking. outside the windows was a huge crowd of dead people, the windows themselves were really bloody. they were loud and trying to get in with all their might, but no one inside, even the people sitting at the window seat, noticed them-well, not until the dead broke the glass and walls and killed everyone. i still remember the face of the dead man who came for me, and this was recurring. then when i was 13, there was a man looking at a baby that was in his crib. then the building exploded and a different man ran up to it and then saw the baby in the first man's hand.. his skin was melted off but you could see the tissue, fat, tendons, and so on. he was screaming so loudly and so realistically, everything was so vivid and realistic that i couldn't fall asleep for 2 nights after i woke up.

----------


## Katla

http://upload.snelhest.org/images/090806Untitled-2.gif

This dream i very lifelike.
In fact, In the dream I get out of bed thinking about the dream I had in the dream.
I them sit up straight at the edge of the bed, put my socks on and get on my feet.
It is very dark in the room. I can hear the the TV and my parents speaking outside.
They are speaking very softly, so I can't really hear what they are saying.
All of the sudden, as I'm standing there getting ready to go out of my room, my door slams open and my dog come running in, screaming and sobbing like a human.
At this point I am extremely terrified.
The Dog is hiding under my bed and refuses to come out from there.
As I keep approaching the door the TV I heard outside goes quiet.
It is pitch dark in the room, except from one single spotlight pointed towards a couch.
On this couch their is a doll, and it's dancing.
Extreme terror overwhelmed me as I am being "shot" towards the doll in EXTREME speed.
I come closer and closer to the doll and I can see the madness in it's eyes and it's evil grin.
As I'm just a few inches from it's face I wake up.




Just writing this makes me nauseous.

----------


## Queen Zukin

My worst one was a year ago when I dreamed I was living in a group house. There was a haunted basement with possessed children and the Grudge was slowly taking everyone's souls in the house...

 Before that I had a nightmare that I was kidnapped by Stephen LaBerge for 3 days. It was scarier than you'd imagine.  :Sad:

----------


## bigj_1992

hey i had a  pretty messed up one just recently... couple crazy ppl got in a fight wit me fadder n they hung him upside down wit barbed wire wrapped round his face(extremely gruesome.) den my sister was freakin n my mom called n she said shed call the cops... then i left er somethin n came back n they told me to look in a room, so i looked n ther was nothin there byut a garbage bag... my friend(who was weit the crazies 4 sum reason picked up the bag n showed it 2 me.. it was mty sisters legs arms skull n jaw n sshitI(exremely grusome too). so im like ok thats her bodyu parts....(tryin 2 act koo so i dont get shot)... then after a while they allwent crazy n were wavin ther guns round everuthing got all psyco n fast paced er somethin. n i robed one of ther guns but thety got it back... so theyre tellin me 2 follow em, prob so they cud shoot me den i wakes up...

had this dream after i watched the hills have eyes.. messed up tho cuz i never have nightmares from movies

----------


## bigj_1992

igt i had this dream when i was in grade 5 er 6... i was downstairs in my old house and i heard grunts n creepy moaning sounds comin from upstairs... so im walkin up the stairs callin out 2 my mom cuz they were comin from her room... and when i got there there was the creepy midget mom from 13 ghosts(or it looked just like her) standing by the bed. then i fell on the ground n the room was spinnin n i heard news reporters er sumthin then i woke up...

----------


## bigj_1992

ive had 2 many messed up nightmares 2 jus pick 1... so heres another.

so im in my room, or some room in 1 of my relatives house... n im laying in bed. i look at the ground n theres a white cat there.  so i just pick it up n put it outside(we dont have a cat). now i goes back to the bed n wen  i gets comfortable somethin starts banging n bangin on the door, it loks like its abiout 2 come off the hinges. He got in again n i picked him up n went out 2 shwo my mom im like who owns this cat n shes like wat cat,.... the cat in my hands... thers no cat in ur hands... n i looks down n its still there.
-now i has a time lapse er somethin n im out by a store by my house wit my friend waitin 4 the bus, and were talkin about me 'trippin out' the cat. Now i feels somethin on my leg n the cats there i takes it n smashes it on the ground then i wakes up.

-might not seem 2 scary but i was shitbaked when i woke up....--

----------


## Amoeba

My nightmares have usually been the type where they don't sound scary, even to me now but they were terrifying at the time.

Like this one about this bus that was flying towards the moon. There were all sorts of people in it, particularly friends and family. I was watching from the bedroom window at home, and for some reason my eyes had the power of telescopes so I could see everything that was going on clearly.

The moon was red and had the face of an old man and he was laughing and singing songs. Thing is with the bus moving towards him I knew he was going to eat the bus. The people in the bus were happy, as if they were deluded into thinking they were going somewhere awesome.

I felt sick to my stomach at the time and chilled with terror to the core.

Or the ones I used to have as a kid (re-occurring) of these weird black giraffe-shaped (but stumpier and blockier) things that had no face, ears, hair anything like that, just a shape that looks like it was built out of minimal lego parts (but smooth shiny surfaces all over). They moved slowly and mechanically, and shook their heads from side to side - that made me freak out and scream - but when they targeted me in their numbers they would race towards me within split seconds and I'd just see nothing but close-ups of them shaking their heads from side to side. Each time it happened it terrified me, though I cannot see any reason why. 

Even one dream, maybe even the last and most vivid one of that series, I encountered them at my granny's. For some reason, she was the inventor of these little black giraffe-lego-bot-things and she kept trying to tell me "There's nothing to be afraid of! They won't hurt you they just want to see you" and when they came close and shook their head I would try to endure it and not be frightened. It was that dream I think that I picked up on the fact I had nothing to be afraid of around them. Yet still, I could only endure for so long before fear consumed my senses and I'd frighten myself into waking up.

I've got too many to list, I can't pick my worst really there's just too many.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I'd definitely have to say the night terror I recalled. I know this sounds out there, but a psychologist I know said he was pretty sure what I described was a night terror. 

Dream Paralysis  (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the hallway of my house, when suddenly My vision faltered, and there was a strange electronic noise. The only way I can describe it is like being 'unplugged'. I wasn't sure what was going on, but I knew that there was a peircingly loud noise, and that I couldn't move. I pinched my nose and became lucid. I couldn't move my body at all, and the noise was terrifying. I could start to move a little, but I was overcome by pain. I kept waddling into a bedroom in the house looking for someone to help me. I tried to scream, but I couldn't open my mouth. I tried to wake up, but i couldn't. I was trapped in this dream torture for a good 5 minutes of nonstop pain and this splitting noise, until I woke up in a cold sweat in bed afraid to go back to sleep.[/INDENT]

----------


## Johny023

in the nightmare, it seemed like any normal day, but i was under a lot more stress then normal. and eventually i just snapped, and killed everyone i know, friends, family, everyone. that dream made me fear myself more then anything else. and for some reason, even though i've been trying to forget it, i can still remember it in perfect detail today, around 10 years later.

----------


## Automaton

I vaguely remember a dream I had a couple of years ago. My friends and I were on a cruise ship for vacation. They start disappearing one by one. Looking for them, I went down to the lower decks of the ship (being the genius that I am -.- ). And of course, that's where things went downhill. There was a freezer there. In it, half buried in ice, was the mangled, bloody body of one of my friends. I heard noises from down a hallway, and carefully and quietly went down it a ways. I recognized the noise; it was the sound of a buzz saw. The last door on the left of the steel hallway had a window in it. There was a light flickering in the room. I couldn't actually see who was inside, but I saw a shadow on the wall. It was the shadow of a man in a lab coat, with crazy hair, holding a spinning buzz saw over his head. The other shadow was of someone strapped onto a medical chair, forced to lie back. I heard the scientist laugh as he brought down the buzz saw, then I heard the crunching of my friend's ribs as the saw pulverized them. Blood spewed everywhere, and I woke up.

----------


## Smee

had a rough one recorded from 10 days ago.  dog de-named for anonymity

I am sitting in a small reception area with my dog, shes lying beside me and I reach out to give her a pet. after a minute or two a woman asks me to follow her. ended up in this large white, cold room with a big steel looking table in the middle. I am bid to lift my dog onto the table, and I begin shaking pretty bad, I think my dog is about to die. I comply, and I lift my dog and she begins to wriggle in my arms and tries to jump down. my heart feels THIS heavy now. This woman I figure is a vet and my dog is going to die. I am asked if I want to leave, I begin to swear, I am not leaving my dog to die alone in this place. She says that is good because she would rather not hold the dog (cheeky b*****) and kill her. My dog is looking me in the eyes as this woman sticks a needle in my dogs neck I hear a large thud. my dog has died and I felt a wrenching in my chest.
I wake up. A book had fallen off my bed onto the wooden floor. 

I was shaken up pretty badly so I slept down on the couch for the rest of the night, my dog lying at my feet on the couch  ::D: . I'd rather go toe to toe with a nightmare allosaurus from hell than repeat that dream.

----------


## LucidApprentice

My worst was either the time when my family's money and house were burned down, or when my father caught on fire and died during a government experiment. I really haven't had any nightmares that I have recalled in the last 2 years though...

----------


## Portalboat

Alright, feast your eyes everyone, because this is a perverted and nightmarish dream... 


I was in front of my grandparent's house. Somehow, I knew my dad was there, even though my parents got divorced about a year ago, so I decided to surprise him by turning into a girl. So, I did, and the clothes appeared right next to me. I started changing, right out in public. And it gets worse! 

So then the dream shifted, and I was in the house's bathroom. My grandma came in, and took inventory, not caring/not noticing that I was a girl. She even spoke to me, like it was completely normal! 

*Spoiler* for _Not for the weak stomached or the squeamish...._: 



I then took off my bra, and the.......breast (Only saw the left one)......had three....urm, nipples, on it.....I thought "Better do an RC, just to make sure..." I nearly lost the dream there, I believe me, I would have been happy about it!
*Spoiler* for _You sure?_: 




*Spoiler* for _Really really really sure?_: 




*Spoiler* for _Alright, here goes...._: 



So, then I became lucid, and then started.....jiggling them. Apparently, I jiggled them too much, and they fell off and popped like water balloons. So, then, I decided to try to grow more, only these were shaped like.....male genitalia.... Almost delirious now, I thought, "Why not make them more like it?" and grew two "spheres" on it... Then I focused on enlarging the real "spheres"....  













The thing that scares me is the fact that I did most of the sick stuff when I was lucid!
The REALLY creepy thing is that...well, I can I still feel them! It's not as bad as it was, but still....

----------


## panta-rei

Friends dying. Never fun.

----------


## Jeremichi

I have a reoccuring nightmare due to my childhood.  My sister has the same one.  Someone is always trying to break into the house I lived in whe I was younger and I can never get the garage door locked and somebody keeps getting in.  Scares the crap out of me.

----------


## AccountableMasses

a possessed floating doll telling me my faith is weak..

----------


## Hidden

I put my cat in a bag and forgot about her.  I was so worried that I'd killed her, but when I took her out she was fine, except that she was blind.  I felt so bad.  :Sad: 

I did become lucid though.

----------


## Ethereal

It is 2am and I have just experienced the worst nightmare in a long time. 
I was in my room with my parents watching one of those
movies about your typical murderer freaks. When the man starts taking out a victims tongue my mom decides she has had enough and starts screaming for Dad to turn it off. The TV continues to play. Now he stitches the victims into a display of dolls. I wake up, 3 hours before school and terrified of going back to sleep.

----------


## Box77

It was a FA where I didn't know if I had done some horrible stuff which was in front of me. I was scared to death thinking "What am I going to do now!?" when I woke up.

----------


## User

Wow, there are so many to name but I can barely recall them. These three were the most vivid so they were easier to remember. They all share the same themes of loneliness, fear, isolation and sleep paralysis (though the content of the dreams are very different).

Getting chased by Michael Jackson's zombie from "_Thriller_", while demonic voices narrate my very moves.While I'm  in an empty house, a zombie like version of my aunt appears and starts staring me down.Being ripped out of my body by invisible figures with demonic voices, while I'm alone in a dark and empty room.

During all of these episodes, my body froze under intense fear. This lead to paralysis and the dreadful sense of "presence" in my room.

----------


## UsernameTheRand

> *I have this Nightmare that Reoccurs every time I am ill.*
> 
>  I am in pitch black, every so often I see a flash of gray appear on the black light. I am hearing soft voices, I can't quite understand what they are saying. and I also feel a sharp but immense pain roll over me, as if the weight of a semi, is stabbing me in the form of small concentrated spikes. this happens all at once, I've been having this dream since a child. I will wake up and hear the voices again. I sound crazy, but Luckily it's only when I'm sick.



When I run fevers, I almost always dream about zombies. Usually it's just goofy crap (though I don't think about it at the time), but I've had a few dreams that are scary in hindsight, not just at the moment.

----------


## Johnny87

Yeah when i was around 3 or 4 i had nightmares of chucky virtually every night.

It was terrible and it went on for awhile until i had one dream up in an attic that i 

stabbed chucky to death and i never had another nightmare of it ever after that.

And now its very very rare if i ever get nightmares, and the only time i do ive figured

is when i fall asleep when im not covering my face with my arms or whatever. 

Cause i cant sleep on my back because of this, might explain why i never get them.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

Sometimes even if a dream is scary or has something frightening in it, it really never turns into a nightmare for me unless I can't escape or run away from it. Like that feeling of having to run through waist deep water. Ugh.

----------


## ElsiaStar

My first memorable nightmare was when I was little and in the dream I got lost in a huge play area on a school field trip. One of my teachers had to come find me and bring me back out.

My worst nightmare happened about 6 or so years ago. I was on my school playground and it turned into a graveyard. If you stepped on certain spots, the ground would sink and you would be trapped in an empty grave hole. I had to lean against the wall to prevent falling in, but I eventually fell in one and was freaking out.

Nowadays I actually enjoy nightmares but I rarely have then anymore.

----------


## UsernameTheRand

(shudders) Once, I had been reading Eragon before bed; specifically, the part where Murtagh is sailing through the area with the vulture-things. In my dream, it was a normal day in my living room. For once, the proportions and scenery were actually accurate to real life, dead accurate and very vivid. I was home alone, my dog outside. Suddenly, my dog barks and runs around the yard in such a way that it fits that trope Hell is That Noise (TVTropes nerd, here). I get wide-eyed, just before a vulture the size of the huge living room window swoops down at just about a 90 degree angle and crashes through. It was so awful I jolted awake.

----------


## Chimpertainment

my sister's cabbage patch doll coming towards me in scene of beautiful color and light. Comes closer and turns into a dark horrid witch and begins to attack me. 

Torn apart and eaten by indescribably dark looking creatures. 

Bottomless pit where I met Apollyon, not a bad guy once you realize all he wants to do is bring as many souls to the darkness as possible.  :wink2:  lol

This all as a child btw. Going to sleep was always SUCH a joy.  ::microwave::

----------


## Dancr

Outside of a bulding i went near a gunman and I was shot and my soul left my body and another soul grapped my hand and took me to a strange afterlife world

----------


## WinRic

My worst nightmare was somewhere around ten. 

I've always been really sensitive about any of our dogs dying, my dad and brother used them for hunting, so we usually had 2-4 beagles and one house dog.

I can't really remember the whole dream, but near the end somehow I was in a room with all three of our beagles dead and stuffed in the room scarring me and the room also had a red tint to it and gave me one of the worst feelings of horror ever in my life.

that was the second out of 3 nightmares I've had in my life.

My third nightmare wasn't as bad, but it makes me wonder how people can use the RC of plugging their nose and breathing through it to check if they are asleep.

In the dream there was this cloud/dragon that was attacking me and a group of people on a bridge, when it attacked me I got blasted to the bottom of a lake, and its blast of pressure just held me to the bottom drowning.

When I woke up I was gasping for breath.

----------


## Moaty

I used to have nightmares a lot, but my worst nightmare happened when I was in fifth grade. I was in my classroom, alone except for an adult that I can't remember. I walked under the TV (they hung from the ceiling) and pick up a TV channel listing. I turned the TV on, and there was this creepy little girl wearing red, and this was before I'd even heard of FEAR. She said something that really scared me, and started counting down from 5 or 10. I woke up right as she got to one. I didn't go back to sleep.
Most of my nightmares happened before I started watching horror movies. Movies like The Ring, and Friday the 13th scared me before I saw them. Those nightmares went away after I actually found out what happened in those movies.

----------


## okami27

It was really dark, and I wss entering an old, broken down bus with no one on it. I heard a weird, soft squeakingnoise, that kept repeating. As I made my way to the back of the bus, the noise got louder. As I reached the back, I found out that the noise was actuallly someone sitting in the back seatwhispering "help me". Scariest dream ever.

----------


## duke396

I have dark, creepy, violent dreams on a weekly basis but almost never what I consider a nightmare.  The worst one you all will probably laugh but when I was a kid probably 7-8 years old I was in my bedroom hovering at the ceiling looking down at my body asleep on my water bed thrashing violently back and forth and trying with all my might to stop but I couldn't and it was almost like I was also inside my body, I could feel the waves of the bed and myself thrashing but had no control over my body.  When I woke up I could swear the bed was actually shaking.  I had that dream twice, about 4 years apart and expected a third one but it never happened..

----------


## GlacialDrift

> I have dark, creepy, violent dreams on a weekly basis but almost never what I consider a nightmare.  The worst one you all will probably laugh but when I was a kid probably 7-8 years old I was in my bedroom hovering at the ceiling looking down at my body asleep on my water bed thrashing violently back and forth and trying with all my might to stop but I couldn't and it was almost like I was also inside my body, I could feel the waves of the bed and myself thrashing but had no control over my body.  When I woke up I could swear the bed was actually shaking.  I had that dream twice, about 4 years apart and expected a third one but it never happened..



I've had several near lucid dreams that involved seeing myself in a ceiling mirror contorting all over after initial hypnic jerks. It's disturbing to see that of yourself.

Here's mine. It's long: Willowy Old Black Man

Now I’m following (like as a camera) some black man. It’s very cinematic. He’s wondering around the mall as well. He’s old and has short, thinning white hair. He is very willowing and walks around as if pushed by a gentle breeze. He meets this young white woman working somewhere, and gets her to leave with him. They go back to his place, but don’t do anything. It’s a weird, tan, square room with a couple of cots. When he’s bringing her home something happens and they end up having sex in the parking lot in his car. It’s very cinematic and I don’t actually see anything. They just drop out of the bottom of the screen. Now I’m in a bizzaro office from The Office. There’s a scene that my mind replicated from The Princess Bride and someone does a flip off of an eight foot drop. Dwight, up on another ledge, is unimpressed. He’s talking to a new office member who looks a lot like Andy from the show. Dwight says that that’s nothing, and shows how someone replicate levitating by sitting Indian style and lifting himself with his feet by bending his ankles. The other employee starts to actually levitate while sitting Indian style. Dwight scoffs. Then I see Michael enter and he has the willowy black man with him. “Andy’s” levitation gets out of control and he starts going side to side violently. “Andy” and the black man’s eyes lock. A close in on “Andy’s” eyes: Pupils turn white and expand to cover the whole eye; then the iris and whites of the eyes darken to dark grey leaving a shining white pupil and circular border around the eyes. “Andy” murmurs, “A ghost”, as if in a trance. The whole body of the willowy black man does what “Andy’s” eyes did, and then the shining oval that was the man snaps flat like a TV turning off, and shrinks into nothing. I wake up.

----------


## NeonDystortion

I used to have nightmares of spiders all the time, so much that when I would wake up I would actually SEE THE SPIDERS IN MY ROOM. But I was like 6 back then and I hardly get nightmares anymore. The most recent nightmare I had was 2 years ago and it was about this dude who escaped jail and killed my family, but I beat his ass in the end.

Yeah... I don't get nightmares that often...

----------


## CACTUAR

My worst and by far most creepy nightmare is this. I woke up in my bed in the dream and it was like the middle of the night I guess. I don't know, the room was dark except the TV being on but, not displaying anything but the black and gray fuzzy stuff that displays when you switch to a channel you don't have (For lack of better words.. haha). Then out of nowhere I remember hearing the really annoying sounds of dial - up, that (rnnnnnnrnnrnnng) sound (Again, for lack of better words..).  I was just standing there confused and then I remember looking around then seeing oddly shaped shadows. Then I remember being chased down the hallway by some demonic figure into my parents room. I screamed, just screamed shaking my parents but, they ignored me. Everytime I screamed it felt like no air would come out and no sound either. Then I got on my knees and was crying and then I just remember it getting close to me then I woke up with one of those Hypnic Jerk things and I was all sweaty. It was very, very, odd.. I just remember that so vividly for some reason. It was so scary.. haha.

----------


## Mirui987

My worst nigtmares or my nightmares in general always take place in the ocean. 

I remember one nightmare where I am in the middle of the ocean, it is dark and stormy and the rain was coming down in streaks. The water was throwing me all over the place. 

I'm in this situation for awhile then the truly scary part happens. A mile away, something grennish blue lifts out of the water. As it comes closer, its clear that it is a head of a sea monster. As it gets even closer, it is looking dead at me and even though half of its head is still in the water, it towers above me. As we are face to face I wake up and stay awake for the rest of the night

----------


## Folqueraine

My nightmares aren't terrifying per se, but they terrify ME: I dream of being abandoned. I dreamed of this as a child mostly (abandoned by my parents), but I still occasionally dream of being abandoned by my friends.

----------


## auburnDistrict

Not my scariest dream ever but probably the worst thing was a zombie turned I am Legend or more likely, The Invasion ft. Nicole Kidman and Daniel Craig scenario.

It started out with me sneaking around a city with about a dozen other men. We carried shovels, baseball bats, and other makeshift weapons and we're about to fight a bunch of zombies then poof ; everything fast forwards and I am the only survivor. My family and friends are all dead (I don't see them, I just know it somehow). The zombies have gained intelligence to where they are driving cars and acting like humans, and they have glowing red eyes like Albert Wesker. They can also detect me through any sort of physical barrier, like x-ray vision combined with heat sensing. They don't try to kill me outright but they are incredibly hostile and I can feel the eyes of an entire family of "them" (adults and children) watching me as they drive past in a car, even though I am hiding in the bushes. Also, the scenery takes on that foggy look like Silent Hill.

----------


## MissLucy

Mine would be the one where I'm in a museum of some sort, and a bald man is on display. The information card reads "He was pierced alive", and then I can SEE it all happening: 2 power drills start piercing his head (one from each side, just above the ears) and his eyes are wide open and he's laughing hysterically like a maniac while blood is flowing down his face..

I was about 10. I'm 25 now and I can still see his face vividly. I can still sometimes hear the laughter when it's really quiet. Also, while in PS I sometimes hear voices and they resemble his. So I wake up again, losing the whole WILD attempt..

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Once as a kid my mum became a zombie and chased my sister and me around the house, though not the most visually horrifying dream, was probaly the most distressing for me at that age. Imagine your mum as a zombie trying to eat you ....

----------


## Oreo

My worst nightmare would probably be the one where everyone started to commit suicide. Normally my dreams try to find a creative way to kill me and I've gotten used to that. When everyone I see tries to kill themselves it's scarier because there's nothing I can do to stop it. One guy in my dream tried to shoot himself, so I tried putting him inside a shoe box (somehow). Sadly he found a belt in there and hanged himself. Just couldn't win.  :Sad: 

14 DCs were harmed in the making of this dream.

----------


## kiffakitty

I had a dream that there was a storm drain with a giant mound of treasure inside. But the pile wasn't made of glistening gold or shining jewels. Instead it was grubby and disgusting; it was filled with grime and was shrouded in the darkness of the storm drain. There was a group of archaeologists excavating it, and they told me that one of their friends was stuck down there and needed help. For some reason, it was my responsibility to save him and so I crawled into the storm drain. I could only see a stream of barred light that ran across the pit, making the endless mound slightly visible. I knew that I was supposed to find the man, but I was so entranced by the darkness and of the tremendous size of the mound that I forgot who I was. I forgot what I even wanted. Then in the distance, I saw a pale human-like creature shuffle over the gritty pile like a spider. Maybe it was the missing man. Then I realized that I was no longer standing, but was crawling through the pile trying to find something. I thought I was looking for the man to save him, but I wasn't. I kept crawling and crawling through the endless mound, my arms were tired but I could stop my urge to keep driving my hands into that pile of coins. Then it suddenly dawned on me-I realized that my arms had changed into spider-like arms. That my young skin was now pale and sagging. That there was no monster, and there was no man.  I was never looking for him. He never existed and I never existed. What was I? What if I could never leave? Why was I doing this? I was so terrified that I woke up in my dark room and literally felt like I was going to throw up if I couldn't find my light switch.

----------


## FedeDreamer

This right here is a horrible nightmare which will haunt me to the end of time.

I was a kid, roughly 7 years old. The day before I had smashed my mom's small swarovski swan thing, which I got shouted at so much for and felt completely guilty.

So my dream started right after I smashed the swan. There were my mother and brother present in the living room. The pieces fell behind a couch, which was infront of 3 fairly big windows, with curtains reaching the floor at the sides (it's an almost identical recreation of the my actual living room) and it felt so vivid, no sinister red lighting or anything. Just this omnious feeling that something bad was about to happen. A red fork appeared on each window (the devil's fork) and a narrator like voice said "three is the number of the devil". My mom just told me "Go and pick it up". Now the omnious feeling of something bad about to happen was unbearable - I had the certainty that something terrible would happen had I gone behind the couch. My brother kept telling me "you're so dead - don't go behind the couch". But my mom kept telling me "go on, go and pick up the pieces". I reluctantly went, the feeling always present. Since the couch was big and I was a kid, the couch completely covered my, and I couldn't see my mom or my brother, I was in this narrow corridor formed between the couch and the wall. Suddenly, the curtains slowly start to unravel, and the devil is standing right infront of me, and I stared right at his face - a face which still haunts me to this day. It stared into my soul with this slightly open-mouthed look, and I looked at my feet, where the floor opened and I fell into fire (hell). I woke up, and I still haven't gotten over it. 

Just writing about this made me shiver multiple times. The dream itself was very realistic, and I wasn't lucid at all. It was the most horrifying experience of my life, and - that face - will haunt me forever.

----------


## Fuzzykat

I had a nightmare my ex was " playing w/ himself" and he started 2 walk twoards me and I woke up went to his house to talk to him cuz we r really close. So I walk in his room & he is "playing with himself" I just froze my night mare came to life!!!  He didn't notice I was there so he kept doing it then he realized I was there and was like how long where u there and I was so shocked I didn't reply so he kinda felt bad... (he told me) so I said it was ok and we huged. I didn't notice untill then but every time I huged him my boobs pressed up against his chest. And when I realized that I dicided to mess w/ him a little cuz we do that. So I got my friend Becky and her bf John and we played 7-min in hevan so me & Ryan my ex where in the closet and I hugged him and porpously triped him so he would land on the floor next to me but when that happend he got on top of me and started kissing me. (I didn't expect this and we are close so I kissed back and he took it the rong way)  :Sad:  so then he pulled my legs open (I was wearing a skirt  :Sad:  bad idea!!) he pulled off my panties I was like whoa Wut r u doing!!! And he was like this and he tried to f*ck me so I closed my legs and tried to stand up. Becky opens the door & Ryan has a erection at that point so she slams the door I pick up my panties and left... Me and Ryan are still great friends I just don't let him kiss me any more but still that was my biggest nightmare!!!! And it became reality!!!!!!

----------


## Patrick

Haha what a great first post. Doesnt sound too scary though.

----------


## Fuzzykat

Well I was more tramatized than scared but it was shocking... That's why it's so scary.

----------


## fuzzion

damn it why did I look in to this section... I HATE SPIDERS

----------

